# August 2014 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st August 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Samy1981 , ICSI , 1st Aug , 
Ceejay81 , IVF , 1st Aug , 
LondonJane , IVF , 1st Aug , 
GBissell , Clomid , 3rd Aug , 
GMV5913 , IUI , 8th Aug , 
Hels23 , ICSI , 8th Aug , 
JosieC , ICSI , 8th Aug , 
Sammi87 , ICSI , 8th Aug , 
Sami C , ICSI , 8th Aug , 
Paws18 , IUI , 8th Aug , 
Suzy1980 , IVF , 10th Aug , 
Fyfey , IVF , 11th Aug , 
danibee2K , IUI , 11th Aug , 
MamsTheWord , ICSI , 11th Aug , 
roxxxyangel , ICSI , 11th Aug , 
JC29 , ICSI , 11th Aug , 
Star78 , IVF , 13th Aug , 
skye11 , FET , 14th Aug , 
RaMaher , ICSI , 15th Aug , 
Monkey23girl , IUI, 15th Aug , 
skells , ICSI , 22nd Aug , 
Utter_nutter , IVF , 25th Aug , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, 

Please can you add me to the list. I have had IUI and my OTD is 8th August.

Thank you


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

So This month I took 150mg of clomid and my clear blue fertility monitor peaked yesterday for the first time ever and I also got a positive opk how trust worthy are the monitors? I also had a lot of ovulation pains so so it safe to say I ovulated this month and I'm now I'm th tww? My blood test is next Monday I tried temping this month but I don't think it is accurate x


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi when I took clomid the opks worked but the cbfm wasn't accurate.  I think their website says that .  Either way sounds like you are on your 2ww! Are you having scans too to check the clomid is working?  X


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

No just blood tests so I always have to wait till day 21 and then another 48hrs for the results. This is the first time I ever got a positive opk and a peak on the cbfm on the lower dosages I didn't get anything. I actually got my positive opk at about 1 am on Sunday mornibg I tested after getting home from a hen night lol. The opk has now gone back to negative so died that mean I have already ovulated when it returns to being negative? My sex drive also went a little crazy yesterday lol xx


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Sharry please add me here. I just realised July 2ww was wring place! Hope it's ok to join here? Hi ladies x

ICSI DR 18/6 Stims 3/7 EC 17/7 ET 22/7 OTD 1/8

Big thanks! 

Positive thoughts for u all xxx


----------



## Ceejay81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Sharry. Please add me - OTD 1st August.  

Also good luck to samy1981 - test day buddies!!

Lots of baby dust to you all.


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi cj, 

Yes testing buddies! How u feeling?? What's adIVF ig u don't mind me asking? Xx

Hi ITHTH I remember u from our cycle thread althou I think u moved to an earlier one. Hi Gem nice to meet u too. 
GMV nice to see u too ur here for no 2 also. 

Good luck for all xxx


----------



## diamonds18 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, can't believe I am only 2 days into the 2ww and feel like I am going crazy already!! Have got this week off work which is great but making time drag as I am trying to rest as much as possible!  I had forgotten how conscious you are of your tummy during the 2ww.  Arghhhhhh.....so much hope and so much scariness all at the same time.....how are you all feeling today?


----------



## Ceejay81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Samy,
I don't know if I have used correct abbreviation but I had ivf with donor sperm. I am going slightly crazy analysing everything as usual. How about you?

GMV - Your OTD is my birthday so hope that is a good omen for you!!

I can't offer any more advice to you Gem I'm afraid but will keep everything crossed.

Hi diamonds - Everyone says not to overthink it, but it's impossible. Try & relax & make the most of the sunshine.

Xxx


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I am still a bit sore from collection. But the thing I am most worried about is my hay fever. I am sneezing so much today. Worried it might be disrupting "anything" that might be going on! Silly i know but can't get it out my head. So decided to take some if my nasal spray i take and it helps. Decided the risk of some very small amounts of nasal are better than the sneezing just worring me so much. 

Hi diamonds nice to see another trying for sibling! Good luck x

Good luck too CJ I wasn't sure. 

Baby dust to u all xxx


----------



## Zee80 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Sharry can you add me pls - OTD 1st Aug

Had ET on Monday and I am absolutely exhausted - anyone else the same - feel like a frail old woman!


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zee - snap, emotionally  drained xx


----------



## diamonds18 (Jun 30, 2011)

Zee and sammy - definite snap here too! Just got to try and rest as much as possible!


----------



## Zee80 (Mar 22, 2013)

Phew Sammy and DIamond, glad I'm not alone in that. So much conflicting advice with resting as opposed to getting on with things as normal but the exhaustion just doesn't allow mento get on as normal. 

These cyclogest pesseries are pretty gross too... Blimey I am a right moaner!


----------



## diamonds18 (Jun 30, 2011)

Zee - moan away that is what we are here for!! 

I just had a phone call from my clinic to tell me one of my remaining embies has made it to blasto and to the freezer.....(I had two Day 3 embies put back in)......feel very pleased - a happy day in the midst of this 2ww!!  I know I should read too much into it but I am kind of hoping (as you would expect) that because it made it to blasto hopefully the two inside me will also be good'uns......just got to wait and see I guess!

How is everyone else doing today??


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Hello Ladies

How is everyone doing? I have my blood test on Monday to confirm that i did in fact ovulate little bit nervous but im 95% sure it worked this month!!

This two week wait is killing me though, i am staying quite calm but every little twinge im thinking oohhh could it be!! 

xxx


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great news diamonds, I would agree with ur thinking. Fingers crossed Gem! X

I am feeling a little negative to be honest. Was on a massive high at the beginning I.e. Transfer. I have remained positive all through treatment too. (Well mainly,) but lost it now 
Bloody sneezing thing upset me too. But I can't stop it so trying not to worry. 

Hope the rest of u are ok?? Only 1 more week to go,! Xxx


----------



## diamonds18 (Jun 30, 2011)

Samy - it is hard to stay positive I know - but with two blastos on board you have a really good chance  . I always find the second week of the 2ww the absolute worst...and I am just ending the first week now!!! 

Gbissell - I am feeling every little twinge and feeling currently too...then googling them....then trying to chill out again!!  Hope your blood test comes back positive on Monday  

Not much to report symptoms wise - all probably drug related anyway!  But another day ticked off.....my BFF said at I should try to enjoy this wait as it is full of hope....enjoy the hope.....(she has been numerous IVF herself so isn't being as insensitive as it sounds)....in some respects I do like the hope....but I also get scared to hope too much.  I sound nuts don't I?  

Sending us all lots of


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Sharry please can I be added-test date is 4th August-ICSI

Hi everyone recognise some of you from a different thread.  I have been really positive until the last couple of days as have had tummy ache/cramp just like my lead up to AF. Feeling a bit fed up. My ET was also on Monday so not sure why I am testing so much later but sure there must be a reason x


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all

Need inspiration. I am 5dp6dt with blastocysts. I have no symptoms at all. I am anxious because this has felt like all my other BFN cycles. Does anyone have any no symptoms stories that led to BFP. I have none at all!!

Also, when should people typically experience symptoms. 

Needing some hope!!


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all

Just wondering if this is normal ... Had 2 5 day blasts transferred on Wednesday and since Thursday have been experiencing dizziness. Anyone else had this? 

Also getting the odd mild cramp and twinge here and there. Trying not too read too much into it or get my hopes up but anyone else had this? I didn't get dizziness at all on my previous two transfers. 

Argh the joys of the crazy 2ww!!!! 

Thanks xx


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Evening all

Yes Thomas remember u from before. Fx xxx

As for dizziness sounds like could be low blood pressure but hope it's settles soon xx

Tiff I have read so many no symptoms and BFP stories so don't worry! 2 very close friends also had no symptoms, one is 21wks! The other 14 with twins!!! I can't remember symptoms either with my boy xxx

Hope the rest of u ok xxx I am trying to be positive but really hard work! 5 more sleeps hey xxx

Thinking of u all xxxx


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think no symptoms is often a good sign.  I didn't have any when pregnant with my little boy who is five years now who was ICSI.  My failed cycles since I have had cramping with (like I have now-boo!!) hey ho trying to remain positive.

Not sure about the dizziness, see if it continues then maybe phone the clinic?

Fingers crossed for everyone, let's hope the wait flies by!!! Xx


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Hi Sharry can you please add me to the front page.  I had ET today and official test date is the 10/8. Good luck to all xxxxxxx


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Hi all,

Sharry please can you add me to the front page. IUI today with OTD of 11th August. 

Had a failed IUI in June, feeling much more positive and relaxed this time around (but give me a few days and we'll see! lol!)

xx


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi,

Please can I be added to the list, my OTD is 11/08/2014. Its my first time on here, but figured I will need some help to get through the 2ww as me as i may just go insane this time round lol.

Treatment commenced for ICSI on 16/06 and this is my last fresh cycle under the NHS (St Mary's Manchester). I had ET today - 1 Blastocyst transferred, 3 Blastocysts frozen so really please that I have actually got this far to be honest.

Previously i have had 3 day ET, one failed cycle and successful for Frozen embryo but miscarried at 6 weeks in 2009.

Sending baby dust to all who are this forum, praying we all get positives on our OTD's.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi 

Please can I be added to the list. I had my iui treatment yesterday and am due to test on 15th August! 

Good luck to everyone on here x


----------



## Ceejay81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello everyone. I haven't been on here for a little while so just had a read to catch up on you all. Congratulations to everyone who has had ET & IUI since then. A little update on me - I've had quite severe bloating since Friday (test day was 1/ & with a whole range of other symptoms, the clinic asked me to come back yesterday. Turns out I've got moderate OHSS & am under strict orders to rest. This will be v hard for me!! We also find out today if we get a BFP as they took bloods!!!  
Will obviously let you know.


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi all, 

Sharry, could you add me to the list, I'm also testing on 1st August.  

I'm 6dp5dt with one blasto and plus another good embryo that hadn't quite made it to blasto.  

I thought I was doing ok, but as the test date gets closer it's all I can now think about and need to chat with others in a similar position.  

Thanks Jx


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all and welcome new ones. Congrats for getting here! 

Oh cj I am sorry to hear u have ohss, keeping my fingers crossed that u get ur BfP, will keep an eye out. Hoping ur feeling ok..

As for me I had a day of feeling "heavy" yesterday. Can't really explain it. No cramps, no bleeding but do worry AF on its way. Trying to stay positive but it's hard.  Making plans for either outcome. But more for negative as this is my last fresh cycle and all my failed cycles are haunting me despite this has been a good ducks, worried it's been too good, can't end in a pregnancy surely. 

Thinking of u all. Try to keep positive xxxxxx


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone,  Is anyone TTC Naturally?  I am currently CD23 and on my first month of metformin.  I have been taking metformin since CD1.  CD 15 i had some faint pink spotting on wiping.  Today i have increased trips to the toilet, Feeling more hunry, plus bloating.  I had some left ovary pitching pain, had a metal taste for a couple of days now, a bit stroppy (hubby keeps asking whats the matter) feeling very maternal...keep nagging about getting the nursery ready and asking him how it will get sorted if im pregnant as he wont want me stripping walls and painting and moving furniture   

Ive also had a high cervix, white lotion cm and not sleeping well at night but feeling so tired first thing and around 4pm. 

xx


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think you can read into any symtoms or lack of them.  On my first IVF I read so many articles and posts on the internet from women who had symptoms which resulted in BFP and BFN's. It was the same for those who didn't have any symptoms, very much a mixed response.  

If you are taking cycolgest, this can also give you AF and pregnancy symptons. 

The waiting game is horrible, but I almost don't want to know, as I['m dreading seeing a BFN.


----------



## chelle76 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi everyone my OTD is the 8th august. Had a 2 day 2cell embryo transfer fri. Had brown spotting ever since which is stressing me out... Anyone else had this? Having a few sharp twinges today.


----------



## JosieC (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Had my ET today with my 5 day embie with 2 to be frozen. 

Can i be added to the list please for 8th August. Im so scared and excited at the same time. Its so hard not to worry -everyone says i need to relax but its tough! 

Hope you are all doing well,

Josie xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Evening guys - can I be added to the list please, I had ET on Sunday 27th and OTD is Sunday 11/08, however I'm not sure I can last till then!!! 

Only 2dp and constantly symptoms spotting - although not as bad this time as previous iuis and natural cycles...  

What symptoms has everyone else had?


----------



## diamonds18 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Welcome to all the new joiners.....!! 

Fyfey - I have had loads of period cramps, bloating, metallic taste, heavy feeling in uterus, back ache, nausea, tender (.)(.)s , on day 4 post 3dt I had some twinges in my right side.....all of which progesterone can cause - no way of knowing either way and it is driving me crazy  

Josie - I find it impossible to relax during the 2 ww, but I do try to distract myself as much as possible!! Have gone back to work today which has helped as then I keep busy all day!! 

Chelle - I had spotting follow my second  ET, consultant said it would probably just be from the cervix and nothing to worry about, and I did go onto have a baby girl....so try to not worry.  If the blood gets heavier or becomes bright red then probably good to contact your clinic?

janelondon - I am dreading the bfn too.....I actually tested yesterday as I wanted to make sure the HCG was out if my system before it becomes time to test properly - so i got to see that bfn result....made me feel sick...even though was supposed to be at this stage...

Mamabear - all looks like positive symptoms on a natural cycle....hang in there! Like Jane said you just can't know....but I had all those symptoms in my positive cycles previously! 

Samy - try to stay positive - it is hard. Heavy feeling is good I think.....means you are still "full"... that's what I like to think anyway!!! 

Ceejay - hope you are resting?!! Hope you get that positive result this evening  

Hi everyone else, how are you all doing this evening? Any symptoms to share?  I have a week to go until OTD, though I think I can test from Friday as that is two weeks post EC and fertilisation, my clinic likes to test 16 days post transfer which feels endless.....finding hard to stay positive to be honest, despite having done this a few time it doesn't get any easier does it?


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Good morning ladies....
I am 2 dp 5dt this is my 3rd cycle. Had icsi all ok with that. I have had spotting since the et and still feel bloated after ec. I have some twinges in different areas and just want to know if the spotting and bloating etc in normal....I am so scared for my little pip xxxx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi gals,
Room for one more? Sharry can you add me to the list please: OTD 4th August
How are you all doing. Slowly going  ?
This is our 5th attempt...we were blessed with our son on our first full attempt, and have had 3 failed FET since. we moved before christmas so we're using a brand new clinic, and I'm trying to keep a brand new attitude to this, but its so hard isnt it. Know fully what you mean re the past haunting us.
This new clinic gave an HCG shot on transfer day which I havent had before...its usually been pessaries, so this is all entirely new. Have all the pregnancy symptoms....sore (.)(.), thirst, dizzy, tired etc but I know this is all as a result of the trigger so its a total mind plop! 6dp6dt for me but thankfully 5 days left til test. Slight red blood a few days ago but only briefly in the morning.
What about you guys? Is anyone going to test early? I confess to being an early tester....cant help myself! Altho do you know how long til this hcg is out of my system?
xx


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Hi ladies hope you are all coping ok with the 2ww.. I am currently 2dp5dt of a cavitating morula and am driving myself insane already!!!! Official test date isn't until the 10th Aug when I thought it would be around the 7th having had transfer on the 28th July..
Anyway.. I have been told my success rates are around 30-40% as wasn't a full blast.  I have had the odd like pinching sensation in my tummy but have period pains in my lower back which would be normal for me, but also in my tummy which I don't normally have!!! I know we all over analyse but does anyone think this early on that these could be positive signs or the dreaded monthly  Also if you were me and you were to test early, What would the earliest date be that you would test?
Thanks for reading
A slightly cranky and worried Suzy xxxxxx


----------



## Ceejay81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Firstly, Sharry please can you put me as a BFP!!!   We aren't going too crazy tho after the m/c last time. Also this ohss thing really sucks!!

Welcome to all the new ladies & the insane  symptom spotting 2WW. I hope that the time passes quickly for you all & you all get those positives   .

Samy- How are you feeling  today? Any better? Are you thinking of testing early? We used a first response test yesterday morning which clearly showed a positive & then the clinic rang about 4pm & said the same.

Diamonds - Chin up. It is virtually impossible to know at this stage. Am keeping everything crossed for you. Stupid 2WW!!

HG - We always tested early 14 days after IUI or transfer as this was. Usually the time my AF would be due anyway!

Suzy - As hard as it is, keep up those positive thoughts & try & stop  symptom spotting (easily said I know).

As for the rest of you, am keeping everything crossed & will keep checking up on you all!! Sending lots of PMA & baby dust .


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Sharry,

Can you add me please? Had FET today 30/7 and otd is 14/8.

Thanks

Skye


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join you too. I have 2 x day 2 embies on board. My test date is 6th Aug (1 wk down, 1 more to go). I had PICSI.

Ceejay - wow you have a positive already - and it's not even August yet - congratulations!!! Let's hope this is the beginning of many more positives for the other girls on this thread.

Diamonds - like you I just received wonderful news today that my one remaining embryo made it to expanding blastocyst stage and was frozen! I can hardly believe it - I've never left an embryo to day 5 before, let alone been lucky enough to have one make it to the freezer, so that's a huge win for us already. I've had to wait 3 days for my clinic to confirm this result to me, have no idea why they wouldn't tell me Monday morning whether it survived or not, it felt like waiting for an eternity. Much like this current 2ww  

Symptoms - my tummy feels big and bloated by the end of the day, and it sometimes feels like there are things going on in there. And then sometimes I don't feel anything in my tummy at all. I'm sure it must be the crinone I'm on.


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

So I had my bloods back and I defo ovulated this month which means I am defo only 5 days away from my test date symptoms so far are:

Very sore nipples 
Abdomen feels weird and I keep getting twinges
Creamy cm 
Tired 

I think these can all be PMS symptoms as well so trying not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. Please could you add me to the list. I had ICSI and my OTD is 11th August. Only 5DPT and it's already breaking me!! Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.x


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cd 25 today and last night I suffered with this strange uncomfortable twinges in my stomach and pelvic area. Cervix still high. Today I have a burning warmth radiating from pelvis to left ovary. Feel so tired and a bit headachy.  Last night I really thought I could be pregnant cos of all the feelings but now I'm not so sure. X

How's everyone doing??


----------



## Sami C (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello,

I'm testing 8th August in our 2nd ICSI cycle. Feeling more positive this cycle   Please add me to the list


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Sharry 
can you add me to list. 
Had DIUI and now on the dreaded 2WW test date is 8th Aug

Hi everyone
Hope your ll coping during this dreaded 2WW
Trying hard not to get caught up symptom watching. 
What's everyone doing to keep yourself occupied. 
We have been away for a week now worried I have been doing too much got fingers and toes crossed for everyone on this 2ww
😘😘
  to everyone 
Paws xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

HI newbies,
welcome to the crazy 2ww!
Ceejay - YAY!   thats great news. Totally understand your apprehension if you have had previous m/c however a BPF is amazing. You must feel great.
Hows everyone else doing? I tested today to see if the trigger shot is out of my system, and theres a faint line so I think it must be on its way out. I'm 7dp6dt. Anyone know how long it will take to go completely? I wanted to just chart when it leaves in the hope I see a line getting darker! 
I could literally just put my head on my desk and go to sleep....sooooo tired.
Hang in there ladies.....
xx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations ceejay81 🎉🎉🎉🎉
Got fingers crossed for you after previous m/c 
Think it might be up to 10 days after hcg it's out your system but remember reading that everyone is different 
Good luck   
Paws xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry to gatecrash your thread I'm on a week of rest doctors orders and have way too much time on my hands so its been spent stalking various threads 

Hg34 just wanted to say I got my bfp at 6dp5dt is it possible the hcg has already left your body (or have you tested everyday?) You are 2 days past when I started testing so could it be possible you are picking up a bfp? Don't want to get your hopes up but in a non Ivf world and going on an average 28 day cycle you'd be almost at the point of missing af. Clinics give stupidly long waits til otd x


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratulations Ceejay! That's amazing news.   Keeping everything crossed for you.x


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

GGGRRRR Feeling rotten, i have major lower back ache, acid reflux, bloated, i feel exhausted my boobs hurt and i just feel blah oh and my uterus feels really weird like achy not so much cramps. I have never had PMS this bad before and not this early, I am 10DPO, i tested this morning and BFN. I am not feeling positive at all and am convinced that all my symptoms are due to me being on clomid. If i could just get rid of the back ache and acid reflux i can cope with the rest lol x

Am also feeling very very emotional my hubby is getting me chinese food for dinner to cheer me up x


----------



## Ceejay81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely messages ladies. It's so nice to have your support.

GB - Sorry to hear you are feeling so rubbish - hopefully the Chinese will do it's thing. Maybe it's just a bit early for your body to have picked anything up yet. Fingers crossed.

HG - Can you get any time off to relax a bit? 

Noel -  Congrats on your frosties. Keeping everything crossed you won't need them this time.

Can't wait to head your news. Xxx


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all

There are so many on here now I  getting a bit lots sorry for lack of personals. 

Sorry to hear GBis ur feign rubbish. FX for u with Hun xxxx

Congrats CJ again cxxx

AFM I caved I have been naughty. I never test early (due to test tomorrow) but felt so sore again (my ovaries) and bb's started to hurt I just had to know. 

So last night at 6pm with Test that was a few months out of date I tested and got my BFP!!!!!!

So tested again this am proper test etc and still BFP!!!! Called clinic and they said even thou day eArly they are happy, so test again in a week keep up with meds and let them know. Then if still + will book scan!!!!

Can't bloody believe it!!!! 

Thanks for all support ladies and good luck.  X x x x speak soon xxxx


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh my i am sooo tired,  my eyes were literally shutting earlier so at 11:30am i went to bed for a lie down and slept for an hour, then woke by a noise and went back for another 30mins.  DH came home and took me out for some air, went into town..had some lunch which wasnt very nice and while in the lift dh turned to me and said Your exhausted arent u?  I knew i felt it but didnt think it would show so was taken back by it and on the drive home i closed my eyes for  abit.  Now home i could def go for another lie down!! This is crazy!!  

Hows everyone elses day so far??

Congrats for the BFP!!!


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Brilliant news Sammy1981!!  . I too am getting a bit overwhelmed with the number of people and the personal replies! But thinking of you all as we go through this painstaking 2ww.x


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi could I join as well  

We had EC 24 July, ET 27 July. 
And we can test 10 August. 

The day after ET I had really bad cramps. But they've nearly all gone now. 
This morning I did notice my boobies where quite dark veiny. 
I've also been eating all around me the past two days. 
I'm hoping these are all good signs  

These two weeks are pure dragging in


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Chinese went down well still not feeling positive though three more days til AF is due and not even a really faint line on a hpt xx


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 13, 2011)

Congratulations Samy, thrilled to hear your news we were on the original forum together. I also tested this morn but with a BFN 

So sad I haven't been able to give my son a sibling 

Thank you for everyones support over the last month and sending you all the best of  luck for BFP's xxxxxxx

Sarah x


----------



## Scubacat (Jul 24, 2014)

Can I join your thread? Been reading for a while as found it supportive.
OTD actually today but have decided to wait one more day to 01/08/14 as away on biz without DP. First time IVF.
Am trying to prepare for BFN as stats not in my favour (age, few eggs, embryo quality etc) no real symptoms either. Felt it better to test on weekend so we can plan something nice together.


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

So, so sorry to hear that Sarah. Sending you big hugs.   xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning ladies - how r we all today?! 

I'm currently 5dp5dt - I tested on 3dp5dt - it was bfn, which to me was great news as I now know that the trigger is out of my system!!! Woo hoo

Late at night on 3dp5dt and all day 4dp5dt I had a horrible pain on my coccyx... So much so it hurt to sit, lay on it or bend over - I can't recall hurting it all the pain came on instantly whilst sitting watching tv - well this morning I have woke up and there's no sign of pain at all..... I hadn't thought much about this being 2ww related - however I've just read somewhere that some people do get this in 2ww as a symptom..... Anyone else heard of this?! 

Thanks 

xxx

Ps how does everyone's clinic work regarding progesterone?? I have enough to do me till otd - however what if it's a bfp?? How does that work??


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Sharry,  

Can you please add me OTD 11th August, Thank you!!

How are you all holding up?

This is my second cycle - 1st cycle was back in April and failed due to Zero Fertilisation. This cycle we had ICSI and 4 out of my 6 eggs fertilised! Feel like that in itself was a massive hurdle! 

So I had ET Yesterday morning after going into the clinic feeling really unwell, not expecting to have transfer and I ended up coming  out the clinic with 2 beautiful little embryos - MY little peas!! I am still feeling a little under the weather but going to try and venture out today to get my blood flowing! 
Does anyone have any tips to help the little embryos implant? I am just eating healthy, taking pregnacare and deep breathing ( apparently this helps getting oxygen into the womb. I will try anything to help this dream come true! 

My Grandma In-law has been unwell and I went to visit her on Saturday, as soon as I walked in she said we are going to have twin boys soon! she had been dreaming the same dream over a few days..  She didn't even know we were having treatment!         

I am going to try and be really good by not testing early, I don't think I'd cope if I tested early and it was negative, so I have planned a week of giggles and lots of fun things to keep my mind off it all.

I don't know about anyone else but I have had really terrible trapped wind which has been hell!! so tender and sore that I have been crawling around! Hopefully    it goes today!!

So Sorry to hear about your BFN Sarah, Sending you   

Congrats to those who have already has a BFP  

Speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, can u please add me?

Sammi87 ICSI 8th August

Thank you x


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,

*Sarah* So sorry it hasn't worked. Sending you big 

*Fyfey* I have no idea about connections between your pain and 2ww. Wish I could help. Totally new to this 2ww! Hope it eases off for you.

*Scubacat* Its so hard isn't it. You want to be positive and get your hopes up but also so scared of having them shattered. I figure no matter how much you try to do the self preservation thing (I'm so guilty of that) that you will still be devastated if its bfn so maybe we should feel more positive regardless of the possible outcomes! Easier said than done!

*JC29* Nice to see you on here too!  I'm sure your grandma is right! How amazing she said that and didn't know about your tx! Its a sign! Hope you feel better soon. 

I like you would also like to know whats best to eat/drink/do during the 2ww and what to def avoid. Any tips most welcome! This is a whole new world! I'm 2dp3dt and I'm already struggling to switch off from thinking about our 2 wee buttons. 

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Fyfey - I've had pains since day 2, I get cramp like pains in my back and sharp pains around my stomach at least a few times everyday. Apparently this fine. Ie been told it could be a number of things that causes it but it's very common and nothing to worry about, that is the advice I've been given because I was starting to worry.

At my clinic they tell you to take the progesterone up to 14weeks if you get a BFP. I currently take cyclogest twice a day. X


----------



## Ceejay81 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello all again,

Sarah - I am so sorry to hear your news 

JC - As for other thjngs, I had trapped wind when I was pg last time & it is def a side effect of ohss this time. My advice would be to try & find a comfy position (I usually find on all fours or sitting on the toilet) & trying to trump works best   TMI?!!! Also, you can take paracetamol & that helps with the pain.

Scubacat - Any news?!

As for the progesterone, I have to take 1 200mg ultrogestan pessary in the morning & the same again at night. Once I had my BFP, the clinic sent out the prescription for me so I could collect it wherever was convenient. I am due to keep taking this til at least 12 weeks.

In terms of eating & drinking etc, I would stick to a healthy diet as you have to treat it like you are pregnant. I am struggling to eat atm with the swollen belly but keep craving eggs so having omelettes & egg sandwiches!! Also important to keep your fluids up. I was told yesterday that as long as I'm taking over 1.5 l in a day (& passing roughly a similar amount - yes I'm having to measure this  ) then all is good in the early stages.

This is just me & my experiences having spoken to my friends who have been through this & reading books so please don't take this as gospel!!!

Fingers crossed for more positives this month xxxxxx


----------



## star400 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, can I join the thread? I have been following and found it helpful.

OTD 3/8/14

On the day of EC I can remember over hearing the nurse telling the lady in the next cubicle that they had retrieved 12 eggs. I knew I had a maximum of 4 follicles and I had to stay positive but it was hard. I only had 3 eggs retrieved, the overnight wait for news felt like forever. I had 2 miracle embies transferred on day 3 (1 good grade and 1 slightly lower). 

I experienced AF cramping from before the ET, I'm guessing it was the drugs! The 5 days after ET I had terrible bloating and regular cramping which reached a peak on 7dpd. I was waiting for AF to appear every time I went to the loo. 

The cramping had almost disappeared by 9dpd and I didn't know what to think. I have never been pregnant. Could I be?

I decided 10dpd that I would test early first thing in the morning. I didn't tell DH and it took forever to get to sleep. I woke up at 5am and did the test, I am still in shock it was BFP! DH heard the sniffles coming from the loo and didn't know what to think. Thank goodness it was good news.

Although happy, I am now nervous waiting for the OTD and the days/ weeks of hoping and believing everything will be ok.  

I found an old diary written by Suzy on FF about her 2ww really useful to refer to several times a day.

Thank you for sharing all you thoughts, results, hopes and dreams. The process can feel very isolating.

Good luck everyone! Xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Ceejay81 I recognised your name from the due in sep/Oct thread  and just wanted to say congrats on your bfp


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all ok.  We're almost through another day!!

Star400 - congrats on your BFP!! Fantastic news!  

I just wondered if anyone knew what the deal was with the OTD? In a leaflet my clinic gave me it said the OTD would be 2 weeks after ET. I had my ET on the 26th July (Sat) and they OTD they gave me is the 11th August. That's 16 days after transfer. I just assumed it was because of 2 weeks later being a Saturday and the possibility of no nurses being on shift for me to call. But I've noticed that other people are less than 2 weeks. Is it because of what type of embryo you have transferred e.g. A 3 day or 5 day?

It's probably an irrelevant question but I'm struggling to wait 14 days let alone 16!!!  

xx


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

I think you all are on treatments so im a little lost with whether our symptoms etc are going to be the same.. 

It's CD26 and i have pain in my left hip area and twinges in my ovaries...mainly the left but today a little on the right.
Feel so bloated.

Not sure i can say i feel pregnant but just feel like i have a stitch and feel tight around the waist.


----------



## JosieC (Feb 14, 2014)

Omg i'm 4dp5dt and the wait is killing me!

Thank you all so much for sharing your stories with me through this time


----------



## Scubacat (Jul 24, 2014)

Star - your story is encouraging as good to see not everyone has >10 eggs and several blasts. Congrats on BFP!

Re Q&A - just finished my cyclone and clinic didn't say if I need more for BFP. They did say the OTD is 16 days after EC not ET.

As for symptoms been feeling iffy around breakfast time for a couple of hours and seem to have indigestion and wind - didn't think these are pregnancy related. Have had the odd short sharp AF style cramp so looked for AF but not yet (touch wood). After these drugs it's hard to know what could be natural.

Good luck all..


----------



## Scubacat (Jul 24, 2014)

OMG just tested and it's a    BFP 

Still in shock. Will test again tomorrow just to be sure.

Over the first hurdle but a few more to cross now - just hope it's not triplets


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Started my 2ww today after DIUI, OTD is 17th August.  Feeling like a right negative nancy though :/


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome news Scubacat! Congratulations!!   x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations on all the BFP's got everything crossed for the rest of us still waiting to get to OTD. 

Had a few days away with family and now just hoping I have not done too much walking about as we had pretty full on days out. 

Anyone know what's best for success. 
 to anyone who need them 😘
Take care 
Paws xx


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Star* Congrats! Thanks for sharing your story. It is so encouraging! Enjoy your bfp!   

*Scubacat* Congrats on your bfp.   

*Jefnerf* I know how you feel! My family and best friend are so positive about this. I wish I could feel as positive! This 2ww is so much tougher than I thought!

Another day down ladies.


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Morning all, 

Congratulations Samy, Ceejay, Star and Scubacat - it's brilliant news!! 

My test date was yesterday, but I had a big meeting in work, and knew I would be upset if it was a BFN, so decided to wait until this morning. I've tested so many times over the last few years with the hope that it is positive, and sadness when it is not.  Anyway,  it was amazingly a BFP!!!! After everything we have been through, I can't believe it!! 

This is my 3rd IVF and like previous rounds my only symptoms are that I am very bloated and I have no appetite, but I think this is because of the  Cycologest.  I haven't had any spotting or headaches, and really no pregnancy symptom.  

Good luck to you all, I hope to read lots of BFP messages on this page..

x


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Been reading through everyones replies, just haven't wrote much because i didn't think i would be but I am so super scared of what the result will be on my OTD. But before I get into that, congrats to those who have already got their BFP's.......how beautiful. Those who haven't succeeded this time, don't give up.......xxxx

I was so emotional yesterday........I somehow *'O'd*  and it was so strong, because we haven't been you know what since forever and well I couldn't even look at DH because I felt so guilty!! He has been ever so sweet and been patient with me and now this happens. I feel like it has messed up any chance i had of conceiving. When we got into bed last night, I fell into DH's arms and balled my eyes out, he asked me what was wrong, but i told him that I felt like it wasn't going to work.......he just help me and comforted me and advised that i just wait and see. So many people are praying for me, and supporting me this time round but now I just feel like i have let the whole world down!!!

I haven't slept all night, I have read the forum and know that some women have still gone on to conceive but I was 4dpt, so it almost certainly means I will get a BFN!

I am getting twinges, but keep thinking what if i end up having ectopic, or what if these are now leading to actual AF Pains.....

I am sooooo sad today. After everything us ladies go through, i mess it up like this.

I a, still praying deep down, I have done so much to improve chances of getting a BFP this time round, Acupuncture, praying more, eating well...... anyway, my result predictable, *BFN*


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on the bfps ladies... Hopefully many more to come as well. 

I'm currently 6dp5dt - and still feeling quite heavy down there from time to times - often feels like AF but no nearly as strong. 

Angel Roxy - stay strong!!!! It also happened to me on 4dp5dt.... And I'm
Sure many many woman are in the same boat... My clinic actually didn't mention anything about it to us. 

Please keep the PMA going.... When's your OTD?! 

Xx


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Our OTD's are the same 11/08.....when did you have your transfer? I had my 5 day transfer on Monday, so would today make me 5dpt or 6dpt?


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

just read that you had your ET on Sunday, so one day before me.....so i am 5dpt.

Was your O strong?


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Hi ladies 

Congrats on all the bfps!! So happy for you.

I'm feeling pretty down got a bfn and I can feel AF on her way! Got my hopes up too much when I new the clomid had worked xx


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry GBissell   xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Angel - yes it was pretty strong - felt my insides contract! Please don't count yourself out just yet.... And don't blame this if it doesn't work this time. 
How many people don't even know there preg and continue on as normal right the way through the 2ww. 

Gbisell - sorry to hear that - hugs to you!!!!! 

Well another up date on me - some spotting now! Surely AF can't be on her way yet - I'm still on a fair bit of progesterone.  Late implantation perhaps?? 
I'm sitting at the moment drinking lots of water so that I can go back to the loo to check again!!!!! Mad woman alert! 

xx


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

GBissell - so sorry to hear about your BFN -  

FyFey - It may be an implantation bleed - really got my fingers crossed for you honey  
Will try to keep positive for myself too

Jane London - Congratulations   Soooooooo pleased for you


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Angel 786 - my clinic (Lister) told me after my transfer to carry on as normal, they didn't mention anything about that.  I don't think you have anything to worry about. It's so easy to worry, and you're in the right place if you want to talk.    The day after my transfer I sat in the garden sunbathing for about 3 hours, then I read on a website that you shouldn't sunbath as it's not good for the embryo. I was in tears, thought I'd screwed up the IVF, I kept searching for for more info on different websites, and got myself if quite a state.  In the end I called my clinic and ask their opinion, which was that it is fine.  The only thing they told me was to stop reading things on the internet and to relax.  Be kind to yourself, I'm sure you still have every chance of it working xx


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats to all the other BFP I see popping up. Fab news xxx

Ladies In Ur 2ww hang in there!!! Thinking if u all xxxx


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Please can I be added?
Just had transfer today. Mixed feelings. None to freeze.
One grade AA and one D grade transferred.


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh and OTD is 11 August


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jaybird32 - Its great that you have had two transferred, and even better that one is an AA grade, so if you should have any feelings, you should be HAPPY xx  

Another OTD on 11/08, gosh there are quite a few of us who test on the same day, sending baby dust to all.

I am planning to test on 12/08 because my DH has exam on 11/08, and well he will surely fail if i get a BFN. Lets see if i can hold out lol

JaneLondon -  thank you for your kind words, my clinic didn't say anything about it either......so maybe i haven't done anything wrong, but can't help but wondering.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi ladies,
What are everyone's thoughts about going to work in the 2ww. My job can sometimes be quite stressful, well it's actually my boss not the job  and it can sometimes be physical. I'm a team leader in a bakery. My clinics told me to take it easy for a few days so I took the week after ET off work but I go back tomorrow and I'm quite scared. 
Is anyone else just working as normal? Xx


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi sammi87... I had my ET today and I'm back at work tomorrow. I'm a police officer and work shifts and that too can be quite stressful and physical. I've asked to be put in light duties for my 2WW.  I'm sure though as long as you don't do something extreme, that  you'll be fine. I was reading different articles today and a little bit of stress won't make any difference to your end result.  You will know when too much is too much.  Good luck anyway and hopefully you'll sort something out at work.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks monkeyface1856, your job is a lot more stressful and physical than mine so I'm sure I will be fine especially since I've had a week off and you only took 1 day. Good luck x


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

GBissel - so sorry to hear about ur result xxxxxsend hugs

Fyfey - hang in there. I felt heavy but sore but not as bad as AF and I got a BFP. So FX. 

Angel- sorry I am being a real dum **** but what's O? 

As for work personal I didn't but it's my last go so needed to know I had tried everything. My friend however worked and got a BFP, she took it easy. Xx

Good luck all and hugs to all BFN xxxx


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi,  its cd27 for me and roughly 12dpo.. Woke up needing a wee only 30mins after i fell asleep and then after wee i had a hot flash!    Today hubby took me out for dinner    But i had to keep stoping as i kept getting hot flushes!! i was fanning myself with the menu and the waiter came over with a glass of water and ice hehe  i needed it!!  My hips and lower back are so painful too    they really hurt and it felt like i was waddling as i walked!
Oh the fun hehe

I hope everyone else is ok and not too uncomfortable after any TX and can relax alittle xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry just gate crashing, 

Angel, do you mean Orgasam? If so please done panic, both my cycles I have been super randy and had quite a few O's I found it really relaxing. Both cycles where positive and I have 2 boys. They actually say the increase of blood flow down there is a good thing xx


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Angel I asked about sex today when I had the transfer and got told all that stuff about avoiding sex and orgasms is nonsense so I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Morning ladies!  

How you all doing?

Sammi - I was off all last week as I was in quite a bit of pain after EC, I informed my GP and he gave me a sick note for next week just in case. I am feeling much better so I don't know if I should go back or not. Work has given me quite a hard time with things so I may just take the week off so I have no stress. I think it all depends on your circumstances, do what you feel comfortable with.

Has anyone been having any symptoms? Hubby has noticed my nipples getting bigger?! I must say they are very sensitive! But was thinking this maybe the progesterone. I have also had a few twinges over the past 24 hours.. I am only 3dp3dt so it may be too soon for these feelings?! I don't know!! 

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Twinkle29 - yes that's what I meant lol, thank you,I feel better after hearing that,but still feel like it may have happened too soon.

Jay bird - which clinic are you at Hun? I was able to do my EC and ET at Manchester Fertility Services this time and they never said anything about it by mouth or in writing so if your clinic have said that, that does kinda help to put my mind at rest,xx

Not feeling any symptoms other than sudden sharp twinges and lower back pain. I have a retroverted uterus so obviously wondering if the back pain is a good sign.

Hey Fyfey how are you doing? Has the spotting stopped now Hun.

Mamabear2014 - hot flushes.......I have been getting those in the last 2 days, thank god for my hand fan.

One more week to go until OTD


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi everyone

Please can I be added to this thread - I had ET today and my OTD is 16 August. This I my first 2ww and I am not sure yet how I will cope. I am on holiday so not at work but think I should probably plan some nice things to do in order to keep myself distracted!


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Angel - I'm at LFC in london. She said once its in its in so nothing you do is going to make it come out. She said the embryos have no concept of you. The only thing it is interested in is looking for a blood supply so no booze, no **** and try and eat healthy but after that just carry on as normal. Anything that makes you happy is good!


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi India 2222-I'm was made redundant so haven't been working since March! Really glad it happened when it did as it has allowed me to just focus on other things and devote my time completely to my treatment this time round.

Jaybird32- makes sense what your clinic have said. Fingers crossed then.

How is everyone else feeling?  XxxxxX 

Anyone doing acupuncture? I decided to try it out this time round, and feel that I have really benefited from it. Especially after my EC, I was super bloated and it felt like it was never going to ease! It disappeared completely the next day. If I don't get my BFP  I will definitely be continuing the acupuncture alongside a natural cycle


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

Coming towards the end of the 2ww after my first round on Puregon, had the trigger HSG shot on Tuesday 22nd July so reckon I am around 11dpo.

Just got back from going away for 4 nights and so tired, having nausea, cramps, sore nipples etc so took a one step internet cheapie.

Didn't come up so I put it in the bin, convinced it was wrong, I checked 5 mins later and there's a faint line, I've don't this before and it's never appeared so I'm not used to evaporation lines.

Not going to get excited just yet after a MC in Apr and the progesterone pessaries I am taking are notorious for giving pregnancy symptoms.

Has anyone else got a BFP after a faint one 5 mins after throwing an internet cheapie away?
Xxx

http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag335/leannedickinson83/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0b00512c.jpg

/links


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Angel, my first one was 2 days after  xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

lcleeds - every one is different but hCG was out of my system by day 10.  That does look positive, I think it's after 10 minutes you should disregard the tests.  Try again tomorrow?


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Jefnerf - thanks for the advice

I will try again using the same brand tomorrow, if it's darker then I will keep my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks girls,
OTD tomorrow so have to go in for my beta at 10. Feeling pregnant tbh and the fact no af yet, I'm feeling optimistic. On each of my failed fet cycles since our ds was born, I've had bfp at around 9dp5dt and then bled before OTD. I see the fact I've had no af yet as a good sign!
Congrats to all the bfps...hang in there ladies. Everything crossed for us all
X


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning ladies - how is everyone?! 

Hg34 - good luck today hun, fingers crossed for you.  

Icleeds - there certainly looks to be a faint line there anyway - have you tested again?! 

Angel - I also had lower back pain around 4dp5dt - which I was thinking could be a good sign!  

AFM - well I spotted very little on Saturday morning which was 6dp5dt - only was there once when I pee'd. I gave in and tested yesterday afternoon (7dp5dt) which I feel had a v.v faint like - a bit like Icleeds!  
I woke this morning to pulling/pinching sensation beside my belly button - so decided to test again - which was very obvious and clear that it was a bfn! :-( I'm
Currently on 8fp5dt and feel like I'm totally out this time - feel gutted!!!!! 

Don't think I'm going to tell DH just yet as he will prob be mad at me for testing so early anyway!!!! Our OTD isn't for another 6 days away on Sunday 10/7 at 14dp5dt


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Morning all.

Icleeds-really hope its a true BFP for you xxxx

HG34-Sending you lots and lots of luck for today........hopefully it's super duper news

Fyfey- good to hear from you. Was the spotting pink or brown because I got about a pea sized amount of dark browny with a hint of pink discharge yesterday evening and am still getting little stringey bits this morning. Got cramping, tugging in my lower abdomen,just don't know what to make of it! Will keep an eye on it today, but really hope it stops! I hope it's not my period. And by the way, Your quite a way off from your OTD so keep positive honey. Xx

I have a question......what is regarded as CD1 in a long protocol. I took my trigger at midnight on 21/07, so I assume this is regarded as ovulation......so is CD1 when I started my GonalF? Because I would usually ovulate CD18 and would start my period between CD28-31. And also would I be due to start my period more near to my OTD or before......sorry if I an confusing anyone, just want to work out if this could be my period.


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies....bloods soon and then the wait for the phone call! 
Fyfey - could the spotting be implantation at this stage? With Ds I had a 6dt from a fresh icsi and I didn't get a bfp til 12p6dt....he was clearly a late implanter. This fet I had a small amount of red blood around 5dp6dt which I'm hoping was implantation. Just remember it's way too early..,hang in there until otd.
Angel - sorry I'm not sure based on the cycle you're doing. Can you ask your clinic? I did acupuncture the last 2 x which I defo found useful, however sadly it didn't help my cycles.
Icleeds - have you tested again honey?
jC - I've had hot flashes, dizziness, noticeably plumper (.)(.) and veiny too, plus the usual cramps and thirst. Difficult to determine what's been the trigger shot I've found 
Good luck for anyone else testing today or tomorrow
X


----------



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi ladies, made it to 6dp5dt (1stFET) but starting to obsess and need some 2ww support!

Didn't have any symptoms till Saturday night when I developed a sore boob (just the left??) but it's gone today.  Woke feeling crampy this morning and worried period on its way. (Sore boobs ease off and cramps take over before period). No spotting to date.  Gone from really optimistic yesterday to feeling it's all over today  

OTD not till 14/08 but transfer was day 23 so period would be due around now.  On 3 estrogen tablets a day and 12 hourly progesterone pessaries but had dicky tummy for first 5 days (nurse said side effect of cyclogest) and worried I haven't absorbed enough...  Haven't had a blood test since April and don't know what's going on hormone wise. 

Had acupuncture immediately before and after transfer, and rested for 3 days before 6hour drive home, but doc told me to get straight up once he'd removed catheter, to walk through to day ward, so worrying about that too!

Blast wasn't fully expanded at point of transfer (first one didn't make it) - does that mean implantation likely to be later?  They developed really well before freeze, and we're all good grades, but embryologist couldn't grade before transfer.  Surely they wouldn't put it back if it didn't have any chance?

Preg tests in the house were out of date (used to be a Poas-aholic!) but more ordered online....

Am starting to think taking the 2ww off work wasn't such a good idea!

Best of luck to everyone else in same boat, and sorry for rant! x


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

Tested again this morning. The top one is yesterday, the bottom is from today... I still don't know. Is it getting darker? If not I'm worried it's left over from the trigger shot 13 days ago...

Today:

http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag335/leannedickinson83/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps13d879a0.jpg

/links


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck today  hg34 got fingers crossed for you 😘
Angel 786 not 100% sure on CD calculation but on both my bfn's I bled 2-3 days before OTD given by clinic  not sure if that helps  good luck 😘
Fyfey hopefully it's implantation 😘
Cleo192 am starting to lose my positivity as been really crampy last 2 days have woke up this morning and have desperate urge to test OTD not till frid 😘
Iceed fingers and toes crossed 

I'm on the last few days of 2WW due to test Friday. Got everything crossed that I don't bled this week to get to OTD .  Freeling queezy and bloated and lots of pelvic twinges just hope these are not just crinone related.  I have done Acupuncture all through my cycle and really believe it helps  

Good luck to everyone still  on this dreaded 2WW    and hugs to everyone who needs one   
Paws xx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all!
I am PUPO   but need support on this 2ww..OTD is 13/08. Last month was a BFN and I wasted money on doing too many POAS it's addictive though 

This time I am doing none and waiting it out. Lots of luck to everyone  
RubyC xxxx


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi ladies... well its cd28 for me today and also my 34th birthday    so no testing today.  Woke with a hot sweat last night and today had awful ibs cramps. Managed to go toilet so thinking af due...


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey everyone I use these forums a lot to help me but don't type on them very often!! Not sure why?! I am just updating my post from last week as I felt it would help some of you worrying ladies on here!! I know I would have felt reassured reading it!!

I have a little boy from my 1st successful ICSI in 2009. Since then I have desperately been trying for a sibling for him and this is my 6th attempt!! So I would class myself as knowing what I was doing -you'd think!!
I posted last week to say I wasn't pregnant. I tested on day 11dp5dt (2 embryo's that hadn't quite reached blast when put back) lots of ladies that had transfer the same day as me were given this as there official date so I went for it thinking it would be an accurate reading-  it was negative. I have had 9 days of full on period pain but am on a very high dose of pessaries more than I have previously so had put that down to no AF yet as so felt like it would start as soon as I stopped them. Official test date today 14dpt5dt I nearly didn't do it and was just going to phone and say I'd had a negative test, something in me made me and it was positive?! I went straight out and bought 2 more tests and both positive again 

I know testing early isn't recommended and I've done this so many times before I was certain 11dpt5dt would be an accurate reading and with the pain etc too for over a week I was convinced it hadn't worked anyway-that's the way my previous failed cycles have gone.

I am still in a state of shock but have read a couple of message on here over the last few days about people having AF cramping -don't give up hope your dreams can still come true. 

Thank you everyone for your support and I will keep looking on to see how people have done xxxx best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

RubyC my test date is also the 13/08... And it's my wedding anniversary!  I don't know wether to test early or not.


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Icleeds - the second one defo looks like a more visible line.......perhaps you should purchase a clear blue one, that will give you a more accurate result xxxxx

Paws18 - My OTD is still 7 days away.......in the past i have bled more nearer to my test date and the time that i got a positive, i don't remember bleeding at all......Anyway, i wiped again earlier on and it is showing as a more pink discharge now and a lot more than what it was this morning, but wouldn't call it normal period blood just yet. 

Mamabear2014 - HAPPY BIRTHDAY  

Thomas09 - Thank you for sharing, think that will put a lot of minds at ease xxx 

Update - still getting lower abdomen cramps, lots of twinges a little nauseous.......please please let this NOT be my period    

Monkeyface1856 - My DH exam on my OTD, so going to test on 12/08 instead (Thats if i can wait that long lol)


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't think this is a pregnancy symptom as transfer was only on Saturday but does anyone else feel like they constantly need to urinate. I am peeing soooooo much. It doesn't hurt like a UTI or anything just a slight feeling of pressure. I wonder if it's to do with just being swollen after the collection and transfer?


----------



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks so much tomas09, maybe there's hope yet...


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Jaybird- I have a child's bladder but since ET I have needed to go so often it getting ridiculous! However it is good exercise. 

Angel 786 - I may test the day before so at least if it's bad news I'll be able to cheer myself up the next day. 

Good luck to everyone though. I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,

*Cleo* I know how you feel! This is also my first FET and I'm 5dp3dt. Other than having a slight dull ache around my right side, I don't feel much different and freaking out that it's not worked even although I know it is still too early!  My otd is also 14/8. This 2ww is absolute torture as there is no switching off from it! I am on 400mg of cyclogest pessaries 12 hours apart too and still on my progynova tablets. Wishing you all the best and know you are not the only one who feels this way!

*Thomas09* Thanks for sharing your story. It is encouraging and gives me hope! Congrats and enjoy. 

*Jaybird* I'm peeing lots too but for me, I think its the crazy amount of water I'm drinking!

*Ruby* Welcome to the 2ww torture! It is so much harder than I thought it would be. I thought I would enjoy being pupo as I had such a long wait to get to this stage!  Silly me! Good luck in your 2ww! 

*Angel* You are halfway there! Af cramps can also be a good sign too! Its all so confusing! Any tips on getting through the first week?

*Monkeyface* I know lots of ladies test early and although I don't have the most patience, I am adamant that I'm not testing early as I really don't want to mess with my head anymore than I have up until this point. I'm waiting for otd but everyone is different!

*Mamabear* Happy Birthday! Hoping its not your af. Hang in there. 

*Paws* Good luck for Friday! You are nearly there!

*Hg* Hoping your bloods and phone call bring you good news! 

*Icleeds* The second one def looks slightly darker. When is your otd?

*Fyfey* Its still early days yet. You never know. 

Good luck everyone else. We're another day closer! 

Afm This is only 5dp3dt for me. This wait really is dragging. I def don't plan to test early tho. I'm a teacher so have been off all summer but go back on 11/8 so there is absolutely no way I can be off for the last days of my 2ww. I need to be there on day one with kids back as that day sets the tone for the rest of the year with them! I wish I was off for otd but its just not possible. I think I'll have to test after work on the 14th as whatever the result I would not be in a good frame of mind to do my job so early on with the kids! No idea how I'll manage! Maybe work will be a good distraction?


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

Hi

Kind of following this from afar as trying (unsuccessfully) not to get too caught up in it all.

Thomas...found your story really interesting. We are also trying for a sibling. Like you I had (2) not quite blasts put back on 28/7/14 my test date at clinic is on Wednesday that's only 9dp 5dt, does that sound a bit early? Anyway getting increased AF type pain and endo pain...last time AF arrived day before OTD so on tender hooks. Anyway many congratulations...great news


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Skye,

I'm presuming that I ovulated 11-12 days ago after my trigger shot so OTD is either on Weds or Thursday.

Not getting excited just incase it's left over HSG from the trigger shot but this week could be the best ever if it is a true BFP!!

Xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

! Am just so elated! I honestly didnt think I'd see this day again, after a succession of chemical pregnancies. 
Best of luck to you all....this 2ww is awful but there is often light at the end of the tunnel
xx


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats to you hg34...  That's great news.


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Omg......congratulations HG34   I am overjoyed for you Hun xxxx

Hope there are plenty more to come. My bleeding is much heavier now, very pink and lighter than period, but I am convinced it is my period.......

OTD is so far away, but I know it will be negative anyway  

Icleeds - i am pretty sure it is going to be a good week for you honey x

Anyway, those that haven't seen any bleeding to date, hang in there and those who have, I guess all you can keep wondering is Implantation bleeding or period xxxx

Going to have a nap, super sleepy all of a sudden, but then thinking half an hour until DEAL OR NO DEAL, I love that show.......ciao for now ladies


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations HG34 xxxx


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats *HG34*! Such great news! Enjoy!


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jaybird32 - I'm peeing loads too, it started about 3 days after ET. 

I've had loads of symptoms but not sure if it is AF as I'm due tomorrow, I hope not. I've had headaches, cramps since ET, my boobs have grown and I've had a lot of heartburn. It seems too early to have pregnancy signs doesn't it? I'm 9dp2dt, 2 eggs were transfer and were both grade 1. Only 4 day till OTD, praying for no AF X


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Dilemma. Icleeds I have done the same as u and tested early!! I triggered 2 weeks ago today and had et a week ago today. But I've done 2 tests today both showing a faint positive. Used 2 different brands too. Could this be left over trigger shot?


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh Suzy!! Let's hope it's a big congratulations for the both of us!

When did the clinic say to test? Do another tomorrow to see if the lines are any darker!!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Sunday so I'm well to early. Thinking its trigger but surely after 14 days that should be gone?!  Praying for us both and I'll definitely re test tomorrow with first wee of the day xxx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon ladies  

Hg34 - massive congratulations ... Fabby news!!!!! 

Angel - fingers crossed that this bleeding could be a late implantation bleed  - fingers and toes crossed for you hunny  
Keep us updated!!! Have you not tested at all? 

Icleed - I'd defo say that the second test is a lot darker  whispering a massive woo hoo your way!!!  
How r u feeling Hun? 

Thomas - congratulations on the bfp ..... what a great story  gives us all that little bit of hope we are searching for eh? 
How r u feeling now? 

Suzy - I'd defo think the trigger would be out by now... I tested the trigger out and had a bfn on 3dp5dt... Was delighted to see the one line!!  

Sammi - fingers crossed for you too Hun  

Friday seems a busy OTD for a lot of us on here.... Hopefully the weekend brings lots of sticky BFPs!!!!! 

AFM - had on/off cramping all day and very nauseous...... Tmi alert - as I'm on crinone gel I would expect some leakage - however today was the first time that I actually noticed it... I thought AF had arrived, went to check and it was lots of old crinone gel!!! Yuk!!!! 

Xx


----------



## hg34 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies.
Fyfey - I had crinone with Ds cycle and remember that well. It's awful eh 
Hang in there ladies x


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Also Icleed when is your ltd supposed to be? Xxx


----------



## Nikki84 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi ladies hope your all well. I had 2 blasts transferred yesterday. Already going out of my mind!!!! OTD 20-08-14
When should I start feeling something?!?! Xxx


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

*Suzy* my official test date is weds/Thursday. Not too much longer to go

*fyfey* thanks for the positive vibes, I'm feeling super bloated today, I had this with my last pregnancy in March in the early days, had some cramps like AF too so just keeping my feet up, thankfully I'm a teacher so can just laze around for the next few weeks

Xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel mega down tonight.... Just feel like I'm a total failure and that I'm out if the running this time!!!! Been on this mental roller coaster for 7 years!!! 

Maybe it's just not meant to be?! 

Mind you I know that I could still get a bfp - but I'm trying to be realistic here.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Fyfey - try to stay positive, easier said than done I know. I have days were I'm so sure it hasn't worked. I think at this stage it's more mental and emotional and we need to stay strong.
I just sat and cried for an hour the other day   for no reason. I'm sure your time will come, your definitely not a failure.
I'm anxious today as AF is due tomorrow. Us woman go through a lot x


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fyfey- chin up Hun,i have been trying naturally and through icsi for 9 years,big hugs Hun,it sucks doesn't it xxxx but......do not give up


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks girls  

Well I've been scouring the net all night and found a website that says implantation generally occurs between 1dp5dt and 7dp5dt... Therefore a blood test may show a positive between 4-5 days after implantation... And a hpt test 2-3 days after that....  

Which means there maybe is still a wee glimmer if hope there somewhere.... 

xxx


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Well I have tested again this morning 15 days after trigger shot and got another positive. Do we think this could still be the shot? Xxx


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Congratulations to all those with positives! So exciting.

Suzy sounds like its def a positive. When's your beta?

AFM how can it only be 3pt!? 6 more days of waiting. Absolutely shattered last night and this morning. My husband had to shake me awake so I'm not late for work.


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

It sounds good to me Suzy! You might want to contact the clinic to get it confirmed by them

I did another test this morning and it came up a lot quicker than yesterday and a tiny bit darker

After 2 mcs though I'm struggling to get excited just yet... I daren't xx


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Icleeds and Suzy sounds promising for you both! Are you going to get your beta's done?

AFM - I was quite pleased with how I'd made it through my first week but now the mental bit is starting to kick in.  Feeling periody and a bit down today.  OTD isn't until Monday so I'm trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Morning ladies!

Monkey face- we're you 3 or 5 day transfer?  Could be a good sign, particularly if latter case  

Cheers fyfey, that's really useful, thought my clinic was being mean putting 15dp5dt as test date (or made a mistake) but I guess they're just taking the upper end of that timescale.

Suzy- didn't reach trigger shot myself but think I read somewhere it takes around 10 days to leave your system... Looking good  

Likewise, sounds like tentative congrats are in order icleeds x

Jaybird- know how you feel, was in bed an hour before hubby last night which is really rare. Blaming roller coaster of emotions!

Acupuncturist said we should visualise pregnancy and baby... struggling with the whole blue ribbon malarkey (imagining a ribbon going through you is not relaxing!) but cheated last night and found a site where you combine photos of yourself and hubby to see what baby will look like.  Childish I know, but gave us a good laugh, particularly when aided by photo-booth app! highly recommend for lightening the mood!


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Girls 


How you all doing? Sounds like we are all having the same feelings!! defo wish the next 6 days would hurry up!! I have been trying to keep busy and not think to much about the whole process.. yesterday I felt rubbish, really crampy and sore. Then before I went to bed I noticed some spotting, could this be implantation!?! I am really hoping so! I am now 5dp3dt, wish Monday would hurry up! Lol!
I can imagine that's how we are all feeling!! wishing time away to find out our news.

Sorry for the lack of personals today I haven't had time to read through posts but I will check tonight. 

xxxx   to all and keep thinking


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Just been to the loo and noticed brown spotting in my pants so looks like mines not going to stick. I'm guessing the BFP must be still left over from the trigger shot 2 weeks ago.

Ah well, back to the drawing board xx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Just wondering when's the earliest a test would show if your pregnant or not. 

I'm 9 days after 3 day transfer and I'm so tempted to test lol. 

Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have always tested early and have got very, very faint positives 7 days last transfers and they have been genuine BFP's.

Just be cautious, as HCG really vary and some woman don't get BFP's until there OTD or the day before.

Good luck
X


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sharry could you add me please...DW OTD is 13th August


----------



## Vicky316 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I fell like I am slowly driving myself insane on my 2ww. i am due to take my hpt friday so im nearly at the end of my wait. Unlike my other cycles i am due on the day before i test. My others i was due on around 3 days before and came on every time    so worried this will happen again

I'm trying not to goole every little symptom because i will go even more insane or make my doubts more realistic. Google can be your best friend but also your worse enemy when it comes to health related issues

Not sure how I'll cope with not coming on but still getting BFN. This is my last cycle of IVF so all my hopes are on this cycle 

Thanks for listening ladies 

Good luck to you all


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey ladies...  Thank you for the birthday wishes..had a lovely time.

We did buy a test..got first response...hope that's a good one??

I'm currently in a hotel (part of birthday surprise).. I think we r going to test tomorrow morning. I'm currently cd30.  

Last night I woke at 2am and was violently sick..god knows why and had stomach cramps....can only assume it was the lamb in rosemary and garlic seasoning!  First time I had but only wanted red meat past few days.  

We Bms today and wooow cos everything so swollen and cushioned it was amazing haha.  Cramping now so been laying down hoping it wasn't a mistake to do it. 

Dh is convinced I am pregnant cos I can smell everything and my Boobs have grown and last two days suddenly electric blue veins are showing up on chest and Boobs. 

Hope everyone is ok and Yay for bf p's xxxx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well I tested and was negative


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello ladies,

I hope you're all coping ok?

*Vicky316* - Stay positive hun. Got everything crossed for you.

*MamaBear2014* - sounds like you had a fab bday and things seem to be pointing in the right direction for you! 

*IVF#1* Don't feel too disappointed yet. It could still be a positive! When is your OTD? I'm 10dp3dt and my clinic has told me to test on the 11th August so I've still got 6 days to go! I've been tempted to test early but having thought about it, the only way that's going to put my mind at ease is if the result is positive. If its negative, it could be that it's just too early to tell or it could be a real BFN. Either way, I think it will drive me even more insane so just going to sit it out and wait.

*Icleeds* - I've read plenty of posts from people who have had spotting right throughout the 2ww and more and have still had positive results. Stay strong. I know it's tough.x

As for me, my days so far have been pretty mixed. Mild cramping on a couple of occasions, really painful boobs one day but my biggest issue that I've had since ET is trapped wind!! I think it's the Cyclogest. Ouch!!!

Congrats to those with BFP's and sending a sprinkling of dust to everyone else!xx


----------



## Scubacat (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello everyone

I've been offline for a couple of days but congrats to all the new BFP's.
Re symptom spotting, I had AF cramps but short bursts so I thought AF starting several times but it went away. Also heartburn and wind so hang in there girls  
Commiserations to the bFN's but hang in there till OTD.

I've just started my second 2ww which is just as nerve- wracking as the first one. Told clinic I was BFP and they've booked me in for a scan in 2 weeks time.


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone 😘

Hugs to anyone who needs them😘 
Am needing a wee question answered.
 Has anyone had horrid (TMI) lumpy discharge with crinone gel previously I've has the pesseries and always had softish discharge but this is more lumpy. Does anyone know if normal. 

So far still just feel bloated and twinges. 
Only 2 days left till OTD on Friday got everything crossed no AF before Friday am on knicker watch !!!!  

Good luck to you all    
Take care 
Paws xx


----------



## Vicky316 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Paws  

I have used crinone gel on all three of my cycles. I have  have had lumps come out but not much as I have been told by my clinic when showering to "scoop it out". Not a nice job but it's much better than getting a build up. Hope this helps. Out otd is the same day...loads of luck xxxx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning ladies..... How do I add a photo?? Got a squinted of a hpt that I want u guys to check out.... 

Thanks xx


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Morning fyfey

I opened an account at photobucket.com, uploaded the picture and then copied the IMG code then pasted into my comment on here xx

/links


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Vicky 
Mine never told me to "clean it out" feel better now you confirmed it's normal was worried it wasn't working and that's why the lumps. 
Only 2 more sleeps till OTD am getting temped to test tomorrow as have a funeral on Friday and it's going to be such an emotional day for me on Friday. 
Fyfey fingers crossed for your hcg 
 to everyone 
And sending lots of     
Take care 
Paws


----------



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Morning ladies, 8dp5dt today and bfn with early detection pg test.  Another week to otd so hoping it's too early but period pains again this morning.  Trying to stay positive but hard  

congrats scuba cat!  Good to read these symptoms can go on to bfp x


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Keep thinking positively Cleo!

I've not had any spotting since yesterday morning. On serious knicker watch. Rang the fertility clinic and diabetes clinic today to get booked in. Hoping this little rainbow sticks as they've given me a 7 week scan date for my birthday! 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks icleeds, trying to!  

How are your sugars?  part of the reason for taking 2ww off work was to control mine as tight as possible but not going to plan- a lot of unexpected highs (blaming progesterone). Last hba1c was 7.2 and hoping last couple of weeks haven't pushed it up too much.  I'm sure dn said highs didn't matter as long as hba1c was ok, so just checking regularly and taking correction doses when required.

Fingers crossed for nice birthday present x


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Cleo

My hba1c was 6.2 last week so that's promising. I've been ok so far, just a few peaks which I'm seeing to as and when, just stay away from white carbs and do a low GI diet. Have you got the carbs and cal book to use for meals to see what dosage to use? They swear by it in Leeds. Fingers crossed for you, I've just noticed a tiny bit of tan discharge in my knickers and mild cramping, doesn't look good for me xx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Today is 10dp3dt - our official testing date isn't until another 4 days away.

I knew in my head it mightn't have shown but the 2ww is def the worse part of all this  
My breasts are def fuller and occasionally feel wee cramps. And I've been so tired this past week and eating all around me lol.
Aw I was just convinced this was I for us.

xx


----------



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Think browns ok? Fingers crossed it goes away soon though x

Yeh, got that book thanks and trying to stick to low gi diet too. Been using agave nectar as it's supposed to be low gi but thinking I might just go cold turkey... Wish I didn't have such a sweet tooth!  Will try get some mor exercise too, was scared to overdo it in first week.


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Just joining this thread now. Hope you don't mind. I've been secretly following. I'm a regular on the cycle buddies board for July/August and the St.Mary's thread too 

I've seen a few of you on those.  

Thomas that is absolutely amazing congratulations. I was wondering about you on the cycle buddies board. I'm 9dp5dt today and due to test Friday 8/8 which will be 11dp5dt and I'm already convincing myself that it's not worked even though everything's gone perfectly smooth and so much better this time round getting to blast stage and even having 2 top blasts on ice. 
I don't feel like AF is coming or anything and had zero spotting but just the usual twinges/ cramps since ET. Slightly sore boobs only when lay on my tummy in bed. I had a dream last night that I tested and it was negative. Seriously I'm going insane convincing myself it's not worked. Hubby said there's no reason it shouldn't have this time. 
Last time EC 4 eggs retrieved 1 fertilised. 2 day ET. bfn
This time EC 7 eggs retrieved 4 fertilised. had a 5 day blast transfer top grade with two on ice 
No fertility issues with either me or hubs. I fell pregnant naturally in 2010 but was ectopic and had right tube removed. Not been able to conceive since. AMH was very low at 2.1 May 2013 but since failed cycle last year been taking DHEA and it's increased to 10.75 test taken March 2014. Been having acupuncture and also had endometrial scratch in June before treatment just to help. I had this done privately as consultant at St.Mary's told me it wasn't necessary for me to have this done but I wanted to increase my chances so went private for the scratch. 
I'm on CD28. AF normally comes around now. My boob's are definitely fuller. I have spots on my forehead that I don't normally get and I'm very hungry through the day . 

So everything has gone swimmingly well this time but my head is convinced it's not worked. Must be protecting me. 

Paws- hang on in there with me till Friday. Can't believe we're both testing same day? I'm so scared. Will you test any earlier or not? 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Xxx

Helen xxx
My concern is that what if Friday is too early to test even though it's OTD like you said Thomas? I'm so so scared.


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

Can hardly believe it, I got a BFP when I tested yesterday morning.  Faint, but that 2nd line is still there none the less. Over the moon!! Particularly so as my last 2 cycles I didn't even get to ET. Now just pondering whether it's a singleton or a double (eek!).

Sending my congrat's to all the other +ve ladies : Samy, Ceejay, Star400, Scubacat, HG34, Thomas09/Sarah. And LondonJane - a special extra congrat's to you, as I know how truly harrowing it is to keep hanging on and stay positive when it's your 3rd fresh cycle when you just don't know if you're ever going be successful.

For those ladies who have not been so lucky this month - GBissell, [Fyfey & IVF#1 (although you've both tested early so still have a chance?!)] - please take care of yourself. It is such a devastating and upsetting time, particularly so as you've just put your body through so much. It is such an emotional rollercoaster. I hope you will have the courage and faith to hang in there and keep trying. 

Iceleeds - I really hope you are preg, you test sticks look like a perfect positive.

Suzy - what's your latest test saying?

Angel - hope you haven't been having any more pink

Hels - great result from your 2nd cycle, 2 frozen blasts, it sounds really promising for you.

To everyone else still waiting, good luck! 

So sorry if I've accidentally missed personally mentioning someone above.

Hopingforamiracle - yes, I have been experiencing dizziness all of a sudden too in the last week eg when I stand up too quickly. I have to stop and hold on as it all goes black and then I feel fine again in a few seconds. I'm not sure if this is due to lower blood pressure (perhaps having arisen due to a BFP?!). So cld mean good news for your 2 blasts 

Other symptoms - I started feeling slightly wet discharge on a couple of occasions the last few days (so fears of AF coming), but after trips to the bathroom it was luckily creamy not pink. Just feeling a bit fuller in my belly. No real twinges now.

Just switched over from crinone to cyclogest, now have all this lovely pessary gunk coming out of me, delightful


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Massive congratulations Noelayoung!!!

And I really hope you're right about me too!!

Have a happy and healthy 8 months!! Xx


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations to all those who have already got their BFP's.

What started for me as being spotting a browny then pinky discharge,has now become full flow bright red blood overnight,was getting heavier through the day yesterday,so just knew that it would be my period!I rang the clinic yesterday,they advised that I continue with the pressurise and still test on 11/08 but it wasn't as heavy then......got a lot of pains,blood filled the two pads I wore to bed last night.......think it's the end of road for me.

Good luck to the rest of you,xxxxxxxx thanks for all your support to date.


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Angel.

Keep the faith and stay positive xxx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry Angel , it's so hard. I just had a BFN last month 

Hi monkey face how are you feeling? I am trying to just not think about test day and trying to enjoy PUPO . 
Skye how are you? 

Lots of luck Hels, if you can maybe wait till the 9th to test?
Congrats Noelayoung  

Good luck Icleeds    and to everyone  
RubyC x


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Congratulations to all the   Good luck to you all.

Angel - really sorry to hear that  

I'm feeling positive today, AF was due yesterday and no sign at all yet so fingers crossed. For the past week I've felt as if it was definitely on its way but when I woke up today I felt totally different, no bloating or cramps. It feels as if it has been and gone without it actually happening if that makes sense. Don't want to be too positive but it's all good today. 
Only 2 days till OTD, it looks like I have a lot of test day buddies so the best of luck to you all.

Sam xx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

All the best Sammi


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi RubyC.... I'm feeling ok. Had Af pains since day 1 and they are gradually fading away but still there. AF was due yesterday and I'm only 4dpt5dt so fingers crossed it stays away. Cant wait for this week to be over then Im nearly there.


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

so sorry to hear that Angel


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Monkey face !that's good news so far , I really hope AF stays away. hanging in there with you mate !x


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. Lots of you mention having acupuncture. What is this meant to do?x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

http://s24.photobucket.com/user/nicola19885/embed/slideshow/Mobile%20Uploads

See if this works ladies... What do we think?! Look at the two pics.

How's everyone else doing?! Will do personals later xx

/links


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes they look like positives !! Congratulations!!

When I wiped this afternoon it was a pinky tinge and happens everytime I go to the loo. I think I'm out, unless both eggs implanted and I'm mc one of them? That's the only thing I can think of that isn't the dreaded witch!

Get your feet up fyfey and congratulations again xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Icleeds.... That's definetly possible... Have you tested again?? 
What day are u on now?! Sorry head up ****

I'm going to try and test again tonight.... Then everyday now until OTD! Eeeek I can't get myself too excited just yet.


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah I tested again today, same colour if not slightly darker than yesterday

I'm 13 dpo now. Don't know what to think now. I'll just keep my feet up again tomorrow

I know what you mean about not getting excited! It's so easy to get carried away xx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Aw Congrats  

I'm 10dp3dt and when I went to toilet there I noticed tiny bit of blood. 

Is it too late to be implantation bleeding? 
I fear we're out already  
Has anyone had this so late on and still got bfp?


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Icleeds - you defo ain't out yet hun!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you.  

Ivf4 - chin up hun... Anything is possible... Could be the embie getting real comfy!  

Fingers crossed for us all!!!!!  Xx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Evening ladies,

IVF#1 - Fingers all crossed for you that it's late implantation, chin up and hold out for OTD.     xxx

lcleeds - Chin up, it's not over til it's over. Finger crossed for you hun    xxx

Fyfey- Fingers crossed xxx   

Cleo - OTD is next week so hang on in there. You never know. Fingers crossed hun xxx   

Noelayoung - Congratulations on your amazing BFP. Lovely news. I love seeing these BFP's. Ekkk I have just 2 more sleeps to find out, fingers crossed for me too xxx 

Angel - OTD not til 11/8 so you never know. Hang on in there and test again on OTD. Chin up hun. xxx    

Sammi & Paws - Ekkkkkk we are all testing on Friday 8/8.  I am feeling a little more positive this afternoon after my acupuncture session. Good luck girls xxx    

AFM-I am feeling much more positive about OTD on Friday now, having lots of good positive vibes and feeling some good thoughts. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry for lack of personals at the moment from me. Sending everyone love and hugs and baby dust     

Helen xxx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Evening can u please have a look and let me know which one you think is darker..... One was from 8am this morning, then 730pm. 


Hels - good vibes are great - my good vibes r creeping back in. Have u tested at all?! Not long to Friday now!!!!!! Fingers crossed hunny xx

/links


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Fyfey- no not tested yet. Too scared. Think I'll wait. Only got one test in the house too just to make it harder hehe. 
Your photos look promising I'd say. Can definitely see a faint second line. Hang on in there hun. Fingers crossed. Xxx

Xxx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

I need some advice about baths. My clinic said not to have a bath for the first week after ET as I don't have a shower I had to use my grandparents shower a few times, not ideal. However, I'm past the first week but read online that you should only have warm shallow baths for a while so that is what I'm doing but it's crap, I love baths. Does anyone know when I can have a normal one? 
Thanks
Sam xx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well spotting has turned into bleeding  

I am totally gutted


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey I've also been thinking about the bath thing - as of yet I've not had one.

A lot of clinics advise you to carry on as normal - so I guess a bath would be ok as long as it's not scalding hot xz


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

ivf#1 Sorry to hear you started bleeding


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Awe ivf4 - gutted for u hun!!!! :-( 

Do what u need to do - ure body has been through a lot lately - not to mention ure emotions!!!!! Massive hugs hun!!!! Xz


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sammi my place said baths are fine. I'd probably err on side of caution and not have it too hot though.


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

IVF#1 -  so sorry honey

Angel - just think about those 3 blasts on ice, you are down but not out, and so so fortunate to have that back up plan

Icleeds - thanks so much for the congrat's, your turn soon

Hel - thank you also, only 2 more sleeps for you!

Fyfey - can we officially congratulate you yet?!

Sami - I think the bath is fine, it won't spoil yor chances now

xxx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Noelayoung - huge congrats to u... How u feeling?! How many dpt r u?? 

I wouldnt congratulate me just yet... Going to test again tomorrow - fingers crossed for a darker bfp!  

xxx
H


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

IVF#1 - so sorry hun. Sending you lots and lots of big hugs.  

Sammi87 - I was told not to have a bath or use hot water bottle on my tummy during the 2ww. Not sure about after that. Showers are fine because the water just passes over you.


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

Aww thanks Fyfey. I tested 13 days after my day 2 transfer. I actually felt sick on the bus ride home tonight, but that might have been because I was reading a book and it was hot


----------



## ditzyfish (Jun 6, 2014)

Congratulations to the ladies with bfp's  

My heart truly goes out to the ladies it didn't work out for this time    Stay strong  I know it's easy to say.

I had my FET yesterday. Two 3 day embies - one 6 cell and one 7 cell. We asked about grades but the embryologist just said something about 1 being 100%  

So far no signs of anything but it's only day 2   

Sending out sticky vibes to all in waiting  

Edit: oh and OTD is the 19th.


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Feeling really stupid as DW and I just gave in and did a POAS test 10dp5dt...it was negative   Officially we're not supposed to test til next Weds...is it game over for us this cycle??


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sure you are just testing too early! Don't give up hope too soon. x


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

To all those with BFP - how many of you had implantation bleeding? I think today would be the last day that there would be possible implantation for me and I haven't had a speck and yet lots of people seem to do - don't know if this is a good sign or a bad one?


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Monkeyface. I'm terrible at waiting and after seeing other people getting bfp's when testing early I thought we'd give it a try. Really hope we might get a better result next week.


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaybird - not everyone has implantation bleeding so don't worry if you haven't seen anything

I've taking another test, still marginally darker than yesterday and the pink spotting turned back into brown. Rang the clinic and they said to rest up and that it's common to spot at this stage, she said to ring back if I fully bleed but I'm not feeling confident. Why can't it just be easy!!


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

I am rubbish at waiting for things and would love to test early and get a BFP but I know I would go mental if it was negative. Did you have ET on 2/08?  I'm just staying postitive but also prepared. Maybe test Sunday or Monday if you are going to do it again, you will more likely get a reading then.


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ladies

Jaybird- when are you due to test?  I've not had any spotting either. Due to test tmoz. Very nearly did this morning but I chickened out. Hehe

Feeling much more confident and positive today and yesterday but too scared to test. 

lcleeds- I've got my fingers crossed that your definitely pregnant. It seems that way so go with it. Relax and take it easy xxx

Helen xxx


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Good luck to everyone testing tomo... I hope you all get what you've waited for. 6 days left for me...


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep, we had ET on the 2/8. Going to keep our fingers crossed!!


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

testing on Monday Hels.
I can't really tell if I have any symptoms of AF or BFP - I'm too scared to test any earlier!!


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Morning ladies. I have tested today (off Sunday) using a CBD and we have oh BFP!!!!! Saying 2-3 weeks. In total shock. I've had twinges but no spotting at all. Had a five day cavitating morula transfered on the 28/7. Praying our little bean stays. Clinic has confirmed and booked us a scan for 1st sept. Good luck to those left to test. Congratulations to all the BFP and much love and hugs to the BFN. Sharry can u add me as positive to front page please xxxxx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Omg Suzy wow congratulations. That's amazing. So chuffed for you xxx

Well Suzy has just spurred me on. I couldn't hang on so I've just tested and OMG it's BFP. Ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. It's a faint second line but I've had quite a few wee's today so hopefully that will get stronger. Omg please say this is definitely one for keeps. Omg I'm in shock. Stood there watching and didn't think it was going to change but went out of the room and came back in and bingo. Ekkkkkk. 
I haven't got anymore tests in the house so well retest in the morning as OTD is tmoz. 

Xxx Helen xxx


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats Hels and Suzy  !!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

hang on aren't you only 5dp5dt? or am i missing something  how can u be 10dp5dt if you only transferred on 2nd and today is the 7th?  earliest I've seen is 7dp5dt and even then you're lucky to see a + that early! step away from the sticks


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations Helen yayyyyyyy. Just to let u know the stick ones I did we're quite faint but CBD saying 2-3 weeks already so sure u will be the same. Wish you and your husband all the luck and baby dust in the world eeekkkkkk xxx


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

Suzy and Helen - well done!!!!  

Jaybird - I didn't have any implantation bleeding.

IcLeeds - you soo have a positive


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Congratulations Hels and Suzy, my OTD is tomorrow but scared to do it early.

Jay bird - I've had no bleeding and test tomorrow, quite a few people don't bleed x


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations Suzy and Helen! I hope you have a happy 8 months ahead!!

Suzy, if you're already showing as 2-3 weeks I'm wondering if it's multiples with a high HSG? How exciting!! 

I've been laid on the sofa yet again all day on knicker watch! What an exciting few days haha! Think I'm going to head out soon

Thanks for all of your positive thoughts, just hope you're all right xx


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Thank you for all your kind congratulations. Icleeds I doubt it with just the one transfered but u never know. Xxx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Awwww thanks everyone. I still can't believe it. I've been dreaming of this moment for years. Doesn't feel real. Not sunk in yet, don't think it will till I've had a scan and feel more reassured. 
Hubby is over the moon. Will get a CB one from boots and test again in the morning. 
I've not had any spotting. Don't think everyone gets implantation bleeding. Depends how tough your lining is I suppose and how much it can withstand. Just had cramps/twinges on and off mostly in the evening's since ET. Sometimes the cramps/twinges are quite short and intense type sharp shooting pains which stop me in my tracks so to speak even though sat on the sofa when they came. 

Anyway I wish you also Suzy all the very best too. Xxx

lcleeds- fingers crossed xxx

Sammi - good luck for tmoz and hope you get to join us with the bfp's. 

Xxx


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Blondie71 said:


> hang on aren't you only 5dp5dt? or am i missing something  how can u be 10dp5dt if you only transferred on 2nd and today is the 7th?  earliest I've seen is 7dp5dt and even then you're lucky to see a + that early! step away from the sticks


OMG, you're right Blondie!!  I really am losing the plot with this cycle!!! I'm staying away from the sticks now lol!!


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Huge congratulations Suzy and Hels! That's fantastic news!  

Jaybird I haven't had any spotting either and I'm also testing on Monday. We're OTD buddies!! Lets hope it's a good sign!  

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow.x


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Woo boo congrats Suzy Hels

Look promising icleeds xxx
I never had implantation with my son or this positive xxx

Good luck the rest of u xxxxxx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations Suzy and Hels am so pleased for youz. 

Got everything crossed for my OTD tomorrow nearly caved in today but have decided to hold off to get early morning pee so far no bleeding so keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.   

Sammi and anyone else testing tomorrow good luck tomorrow got  everything crossed the run of BFP 's continues. 

Have never had implantation bleeding in either if my BFN's or my BFP !!

Take care everyone  
Paws 😘😘


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Good luck paws,   and congrats Hhels and Suzy


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Massive congrats for those who got BFPs today  

Fingers crossed for those who are testing tomorrow  looking forward to the updates. 

I tested again this morning - still light BFPs... Meant to get a CbD today for FMU tomorrow but forgot! Will rest again in morning with IC again and see what happens. Will get a CBD for Saturday - then OTD Sunday!!!!!! Eeeeek!!!! 

I have had continuos achey boobs - almost becoming shooting pains! 
Feel very nauseous tonight 
Cramping into my groin and thighs - back hurting slightly too.... Not my typical AF symptoms.... But doesn't mean a thing... Dare say if it turns into a BFN, I won't get my typical AF anyway!!!! :-( 

xx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Best of luck Fyfey,   sounds like promising symptoms but as you say you can't tell. I was convinced it had worked last month with aches etc but no. 
It's 8dpiui for me and I was doing ok but suddenly feel hopeless and sad. I also promised myself to not test till OTD. It's torture x


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi *Ruby* It is mental torture. 7 more days to go. I'm gonna hold out for otd on the 14th. Not had many symptoms other than the odd twinge and extremely ratty! More so than when its af. I really hope its worked. Just think, this time next week we'll know! How are you feeling? Do you have any symptoms?

Congrats on all the bfp's!  It gives me hope! Good luck to all those testing tomorrow.

Skye


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Skye, I wish you lots of luck  . I have had some aching in pelvic area, low down yesterday and twinges too, but I also am on progesterone which apparently causes cramping so I can't get excited. Hopefully I will feel more positive tomorrow. Thanks for your reply, I just feel so lonely sometimes going through this journey that so many find easy.  
RubyC xx


----------



## Vicky316 (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning ladies.

OTD today!! I'm worried about getting my hopes up too much, the line is quite faint. Hope the picture works....

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a629/viksta316/Mobile%20Uploads/20140808_052715_zps653094a6.jpg[/URL]

Good luck to everyone else who is testing today

/links


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats Vicky - u have a BFP!!!!!  

Are you on crinone?? Do u stop it now or continue?! 

I think I will phone my clinic today - my OTD is Sunday and if my tests continue to be BFPs which the last 4 have been (albeit faint) - I only have gel to do me until Sunday.... Is this normal?! 

xx


----------



## Vicky316 (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning fyfey 
I am on crinone gel and will be carrying it on I think it's for a while. I have another 15 pessaries left. 

I have got so close to my dream of being pregnant and becoming a mummy and as always on the roller coaster I get kicked back to reality....I took that test just over and hour ago and I now have just started bleeding. It's only just started so I'm not sure how heavy it will get. I was so happy this morning, and now this


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Awwww Vicky :-( I'm so sorry!!!!!! 
However you never know - could just be some spotting - which is very common in early pregnancy! 

Fingers crossed hun and keep us updated!  

xx


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok I caved and tested at 5am this morning after a sleepless night. Only 6dp5dt and OTD not until. Monday but felt so sure that AF was coming yesterday also going away today for the weekend and just thought I'd rather have some idea. I'm aware it could just be remaining trigger so not getting over excited yet - but there is a very faint line.

http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/Jaybird1999/media/imagejpg1_zps3eb21bd2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

/links


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Morning Ladies,

Had a sleepless night hoping I hadn;t dreamt my BFP yesterday but woke this morning and we tested again with clear blue and yep, it's a sure BFP 1-2 Weeks, OTD today, ekkkkkkkkk. Can't begin to tell you how unreal this feels. So happy      

Here's yesterdays simple hospital test and this morning's clear blue test. I will test again tomorrow with my spare test.

http://i.imgur.com/EPgOmlm.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/isG7BXl.jpg

Paws - Good luck for testing today, wishing you all the luck and fingers crossed    

Vicky- a faint like is good. Mine yesterday was faint and looks the same test, this is depends what strength the test is, think these are 25 so if the HCG is slightly lower than the tests cut off it will show as a fainter line. The blood may be normal, a lot of ladies bleed early pregnancy. Ring your clinic hun. Fingers crossed love xxx   

Jaybird- Good luck, fingers crossed you are BFP   

Fyfey-everything crossed it's a definite BFP for you too, I have a good feeling hun. Looking good    

Thanks everyone for your congrats yesterday. I couldn't sleep at all last night but my mind has been put to ease with my OTD this morning confirming BFP so happy days! 

Hope everyone else is doing well with stims/EC and ET and the dreaded 2WW. Glad mine is over now. Time to ring the hospital with my news.

Ps, Sharry please add my BFP to the front page. Thanks xxx

xx Helen xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations everyone! It seems like August is a good month!!

I've stopped spotting and my tests are getting darker still so I'm feeling good today, I just hope I don't go backwards! Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## samy1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats Vicky! Lots spot in early preg. Ring clinic rest up xxxx 

And Jaybird! Looking good Hun!! 

Fx for u all inc paws!!! 

Thinking of u all xxxx


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Hi Sharry. Can you add me as BFP to front page please 

Icleeds it's looking super positive for you!

Helen - how super is it seeing that one little word!!


----------



## Vicky316 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks samy.  Just waiting for clinic to call me back.

Sorry for tmi......I bled a bit at about half six this morning. Mainly just blood when I wiped.  Then about an hour later had no blood. Just been loo after some cramps and had some blood and some tiny clots came out. I have been wearing a sanitary towel since I noticed bleeding and I have no trace of blood on it nearly 3 hours later. But still having cramping pains mainly on my right side. I have no idea what this means and I dont think the clinic will have any better idea just because no one knows what will eventually happen.

This is the first time I have ever got to taking my test without bleeding first and it's my first positive. I just hope it's not over yet


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone 
OTD today and sadly BFN on first response as test hospital gave didn't work. 
Still no AF so waiting on clinic to call back but sadly looks like a BFN for us. 

Congratulations to all the BFP's today and Vicky have everything crossed bleeding stopped. 

 to everyone 
Take care 
Paws xx


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning,

Unfortunately AF started for me on Wednesday so a BFN this time round.

Congrats to all the BFPs so far, and good luck to those still waiting for OTD


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

OMG


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Congratulations Hels on your  

Sending hugs to all the BFN  

Sammi x


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats to everyone with BFP... What a great day. To the others who didn't get their dream today, I'm very sorry. Don't give up hope. X


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi again

Suzy- it's an amazing feeling. 

Sammi-Massive congratulations on your BFP. Wow wow wow too. This is amazing. Ekkkkkkk 

GMV- My thoughts go out to you. I know how you are feeling and no words anyone can say will make you feel any better right this minute but time is a healer and we are made of strong stuff us girlies. Sending you big hugs hun xxx   

Paws-More hugs for you too girl xxx   

Vicky-Hang on in there, it's not over yet, sending positive vibes xxx   

AFM-I have rang St. Mary's and I have my viability scan booked in for 29/8 at 8.30am. Ekkkkkk.  Please hang on in there little embie for the next 9 months xxx   

xx Helen xx


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello Ladies 

I have been trying to stay away from the 2WW boards and not drive myself bananas, but at 4 days post 5DT I am slowly going bananas all by myself  

My ET was Monday 04/08 and OTD is 15/08 we had two blasts transferred.  

Last cycle I started bleeding at 4 days post 5DT of 1 blast and I am terrified that it will happen again.

I am trying not to symptom spot but I am convinced that I have AF type twinges  

Congratulations to everyone with BFPs   and my heart goes out to all of you with Negative results.  Big Hugs to you all   

Ra


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,

Me too Ra! I have been watching this thread from afar. Hope your doing ok. I'm not feeling positive. Been cramping for a few days now & also a bit of spotting. I have no sore boobs whatsoever and that was a sure sign for me last time. I test on Mon but tempted to before although my hubby is dead against it.

Really sorry for the BFNs, it's the worst feeling. 

Well done to the BFPs, wishing you all a healthy & happy pregnancy.

Fi.x


----------



## lauz2311 (Jul 31, 2014)

hi can i be added please.

i have completed ivf and was due to get y result today, however my hcg level is only 41 so they want to wait until next friday to  check the levels again so that will be the 15th.

Thanks

Laura


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the congratulations   still can't believe it's a   On our first try, I know it's early days but we are so excited. First scan is 29th.

Can you please change me to BFP on the front page please Sharry.

Good luck to everyone who has had a BFP and to everyone else still in their 2 ww. X


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

What do we think - 6pm pee....

http://s24.photobucket.com/user/nicola19885/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps32d5ca3d.jpg.html
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c47/nicola19885/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps32d5ca3d.jpg

/links


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

I think congratulations are in order Fyfey, that is a definate BFP   x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Eeeek feel mega queasy tonight! 

Those of u who have got your bfp - do u feel like it's not really happening to you?! 

I'm a bit concerned that it only says 1-2 weeks.... Will try again with FMU. 

Big hugs to everyone who it hasn't worked for this time - as the saying goes.... It'll be alright in the end, and if it's not alright, it's not the end. 

xx


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Erm so I caved in this evening and tested and there's a 2nd line.....it's a BFP!! eek!!It's fairly faint but clear so think I'll do a clearblue tomorrow.  Tentatively excited, just keeping everything crossed 

Congrats everyone else with BFPs and hugs and love to all those BFNs too. x


----------



## JosieC (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey everyone just to let you know we tested this morning and we got a BFP!!  

I know its early days but we are so excited. I know i haven't posted much but all of your comments have kept me going - thank you all. 

Good luck to everyone testing this week. 

Josie xx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Congratulations Josie, it's a strange feeling isn't it because 2 weeks is very early but it's so hard not to get really excited.

Good luck x


----------



## JosieC (Feb 14, 2014)

Its like nothing I've ever experienced being simultaneously so excited yet petrified at the same time. It feels so fragile


----------



## Nikki 161 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well it was my OTD today! After AF pains and some bleeding yesterday I was so sure it was all over, but this morning seeing that BFP 2-3 weeks has proved me wrong!!!

No symptoms other than that whatsoever!

This is my 3rd cycle, the first got cancelled as so poor, second we only had 1 2 cell 2 day transfer and no others in the running, and this time we had 4 fertilise, and 2 3 day transfers, 1 6 cell and 1 9 cell, the other 2 stopped developing by day 6!

Never thought icsi would work for us, husband has v v low count and I have low amh and high fsh. To everyone who got bfns I am so sorry it didn't work for you this time, I have shared your pain and felt lower than I have ever felt before in my life, but there is hope and I really hope it happens for you!

No idea if it helped but this time I took the supplements one of the girls kindly listed on a post on another thread and it improved my egg quality and numbers 

Congratulations to the other bfp's!

Nikki xxxxx


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Congratulations Nikki that's fantastic news!


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations on all the BFP. It sure doesn't feel real does it!  I am having no symptoms as of yet and finding it hard to get it to sink in. I feel like I'm just a precious load that daren't do anything lol. Xxx


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Morning 

That's fantastic news Nikki161! I can't believe how many BFPs so far in this thread, I really hope it's because success rates are getting better. Good luck to you all!

I'm 10dp5dt & been feeling like its game over for a few days now. Feel like AF will arrive any moment & boobs still completely painless. I'm going to test tomorrow. My OTD is Mon but that's only because the clinic is closed on a Sun. I just need to know now either way. Good luck anyone else testing this weekend, I hope the BFPs keep coming!

Fi.x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

I am finally letting myself start to belief it..... Won't settle until first scan though - fingers crossed I actually get that far though. 

Congrats to everyone on their BFPs this certainly does seem to be a very lucky thread!!!!!  

xxxx


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Congratulations on all the BFP's there do seem to be a lot of them on this thread.

Fi I hope you get a pleasant surprise tomorrow, fingers crossed for you.

AFM - I am swinging vastly from positive to negative.  As some of you may remember from my post yesterday I started spotting at 4 days post 5DT last cycle and this time I am on Gestone injections for projesterone support which I thought should hold off getting AF until after I stopped taking the medication.  

Anyway, yesterday being 4 days post 5DT on this cycle having got through most of yesterday feeling fairly positive I had a tiny spot of bright red blood when I went to the bathroom yesterday afternoon, literaly no bigger than this  () I needless to say panicked but aside from a bit of a pale pink smear on wiping it seems to have stopped.  

Had a good cry to my friend about the unfairness of the symptoms for pregnancy being the same as the symptoms for AF and then slept for an hour, feel a bit better today.  Still having wierd cramps and getting wierd pains in my legs and hips which is very odd.  

So 7 days until test date and I am already driving myself bananas


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ra - just sent you a pm. Try not to worry about the spotting. It's obviously very small and could be a good sign! So many people on here get spotting and go onto get BFPs.x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Well phoned the clinic - got my first scan for 26/8 xx


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats on all the bfp's!  

So sorry for those of you with bfn's. Remember delay is not denial!  

Afm I'm now 10dp3dt and feel so sick this morning.   Waves of sickness come and go. I also have a sore head and wondering if the head is causing the sickness feeling! Anyone else experienced this? I'm adamant I'm not testing until Thursday!


----------



## Nikki 161 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I was bad and tested on Thursday and it was negative - only 2 days later and its showing 2-3 weeks! I really really strongly advise against testing early! It broke my heart and there was no need!!

xxx


----------



## skells (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,

Congratulations to all the bfps and good luck to the ladies in waiting.

Please can you add me to the list. I had the et today with test on 22nd. We've had ivf with icsi. This is our first cycle and the wait is going to drive me crazy!

I'm currently lying on my back on the sofa hoping gravity will help the embryos attach themselves.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Congratulations Nikki  x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats Nikki - what a feeling eh?


----------



## Vicky316 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello everyone 

So happy for all the BFP on this thread. Congratulations  to all of you. And all the BFN, keep strong. You're  time will come xxx

AFM  I called the clinic about my positive result but also my bleeding an hour after my result. Because I am bleeding medium flow rather than heavy flow they have advised me to carry on with my crinone gel and retake my test on Friday. As I had two embryos transferred there might be a hope that one might still be in. It's only a small hope. I just hope the bleeding starts stopping before it get heavier. If it gets heavier unfortunately  it's all over for me


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Fingers crossed Vicky  praying it works for you!!!! 

As today is my OTD I tested first thing with the test I got from hosp, along with an internet cheapie and cbd - bfp all round  - all of my internet cheapie a up until now have been pretty faint.... Today's looks much darker.... Cbd read 1-2 weeks on Friday tea time and 2-3 weeks this morning  delighted!!!!!!! 

I phoned the clinic yesterday and was given a scan date - do I get in touch with my own GP now?! 

Seeking some advice as to what happens next with us?! 

xx


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Is anyone else feeling really sick? 4 people who don't even know I had IVF have said i look white as a ghost. I'm retching if not vomiting for the last 3 days and my womb feels really tight and tender. Do you think it could be a reaction to the cyclogest?


----------



## Suzy1980 (May 21, 2014)

Sharry can you add my BFP to front page please xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been feeling very sick the last couple of days - awful feeling :-( 

How r u suzy?! Think we r about the same time eh?! xx


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

Paws, GMV5913 - hugest hugs for you both    


Vicky – hugs I hope the bleeding stops and it all works out ok  

Congratulations Suzy1980, Nikki, Sammy, DaniBee, JosieC, Vicki, Jaybird!

RubyC – when are you testing again?

Sharry - were you please able to update my BFP from the 5th on the front page


----------



## amos25 (Aug 8, 2014)

hi just after some advice and support.

this is our first icsi attempt. im 27 and husband 31. 1 4cell embryo transferred after 3days. going through 2ww. im now 9 dpt. had cramping with sore breasts and lower back pain during firat week. did a pee on the stick this morning and it was negative.

could this change or am i just wishful thinking!

would love to hear from others that have been through similar to ourselves


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine could also be updated now on front page, thanks hun xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,

I've not been through the same, as were just starting our first ICSI. But I've read quite a few cases where a negative has turned to a positive, due to testing too early. I'm sure that's why they give a test date, so there is hope xx


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, 

Can anyone who's just had a bfp help me with this?  I did 2hpts this morning and to my absolute surprise they were faint positives! I'm 11dp5dt and have been cramping and some spotting on & off for a few days now with some quite strong cramps yesterday so I just believed it was all over.  I'm just worried it's going to be a chemical because the lines are quite faint and I thought they would be a lot more prominent by now. What was everyone else's lines like at the same stage?

Fi.x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

What kind of test did u use.... The internet cheapies still aren't as dark as the control line for me and I'm 14dp5dt today.... I got my first very faint line at 10dp5dt.  

If you haven't already I would try frer or cbd.... Good luck hun! Xx


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Fyfey, you have given me some hope & congratulations on your bfp. I used a first response and the one the clinic gave me. The line is darker on the FR than the clinic one but not near the colour of the control line. Yesterday I had accepted it's all over but my torture has started all over again. I really hope I see an improvement in the morning when I test again.x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

I was in the same boat pretty much - seeing the 2-3 weeks this morning has given me a bit of hope though. 

My only concern now is this was my last day on crinone xx


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm on cyclogest, is it the same? My last clinic stopped all meds after OTD whatever the result but the one I'm at now say take the cyclogest till 12weeks. They are all different. I don't think they would stop it if they didn't think it was safe to do so.x


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats BFP's 

Noelayoung I will test Thursday or Friday and stay in PUPO as long as possible.

Amos lots of people have had a neg turn to a positive , on OTD lots of luck


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah pretty sure it's all progesterone eh.... I keep thinking if it was a natural bfp I wouldn't be on it. xx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

FI1981 - My clinic wants me to take cyclogest until 12 weeks too. I was 14dp2dt when I did my test so that's pretty much the same stage as you are now and the lines on my test were bright red straight away, I did another one yesterday and got the same so I'm beginning to think I've got multiples because a lot of woman say their tests are faint so hang in there, it could still be a positive.

Congratulations to all the BFP  

Jay bird - I have felt a little bit sick, on and off for days. X


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Sammi, will just need to wait and see what the next couple of days bring. How exciting if your having twins  x


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats again to all those with BFP's... I'm so happy for you all. 

So I'm 8dp5dt and this morning I woke up feeling my AF had started. All day I've had spotting which was brown and this evening it's red and a bit more than spotting. My OTD is Wednesday... Do you think this cycle has failed or do I still have a shot?  I know only time will tell... I think I'm trying to mentally prepare for the worst!


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Monkeyface - there is always a shot. I've done lots of googling the last few days and it's amazing the amount of who bleed and spot but have a bfp and a healthy pregnancy. Keep the positive vibes coming for you.x


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Big Congratulations to all those with BFP - this really seems to be a very positive forum so far. Let's hope there will be lots more to come!

Monkeyface - I think everyone is different, a lot of people have spotting which turns out to be a BFP.  It sounds you still have every chance 

X


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Sharry. Could you please put me down as BFN. 

To all you ladies that had BFP's and it's not your first attempt - could I just ask if there was anything you did differently this time that you think may have had an affect on the result? Particularly when it comes to improving egg quantity and quality? I know some of you have mentioned acupuncture and I read another post somewhere about somebody taking something but I'm not sure what. If you could please point me in the direction of those kind of threads I'd be really grateful.

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test.x


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Morning all,

MamsTheWord- I'm really sorry it didn't work for you. Is this your first cycle? I have heard the first time is always like a trial run. That doesn't help when it seems it works everyone else 1st time. I really didn't do anything different apart from the usual eating healthy & cutting out caffeine. I have never done accupuncture as not sure id like it but know a lot of people swear by it. I was going to try reflexology this time but never got round to it.  They say lots of protein is good for egg quality. It's such a luck of the draw sometimes. Don't give up & take care of yourself.


I tested again this morning & the lines were noticeably darker than yesterday. My boobs started becoming tender last night as well. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much yet though after having a MC earlier on this year  but for now it's a BFP & I'm really praying that this is our time.

Good luck to all the other testers over the next few days.x


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mamstheword - look into the endo scratch. I didn't have it cycle 1 (BFN), and cycle 2 followed almost an identical protocol albeit I did change to a different clinic but had the scratch and on cycle 2 got a BFP. I think most places, if not all are now offering it: http://www.nurture.ac.uk/news/endometrial-scratch-boosts-live-birth-rate

Cycle 2 I think I did too soon after cycle 1 & was miserable & pessimistic throughout (no PMA here!!) so def think the scratch must have helped!! I miscarried at almost 10 weeks but nonetheless the embryo implanted. This time, because of the m/c I had a NK cell uterine biopsy which as well as testing NK cell activity acts as a scratch. Again, I have a BFP.

Congrats on BFPs to others. My OTD was 3/8. Although I'm stalking the boards I've not joined as such. I need a bit of self preservation so promised myself to only comment if I felt I could contribute something!!

/links


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

MamsTheWord - very sorry to hear 

Just be prepared it might take you a few fresh rounds of IVF until you get that positive. I only got mine my 3rd round. And not everyone gets a bumper crop of eggs with frosties left over too.

You don't say how old you are, AMH level, how many eggs you had retrieved v's how many embryo's etc.

I'm starting to feel like a bit of a pro now (have just had my 6th IVF round!). I've tried all different kinds of protocol - long, short, high doses of stim's, no stim's, low stim's. 

I've got my 2 +ves without having a scratch. In fact I'd never even heard of it before changing clinics for my 4th try. My Consultant was pretty convinced it can assist with implantation so I'd give that a go (however obviously girls are getting pregnant without it, me included). 

I've been taking CoQ-10 supplement for egg quality, but only very recently. It's expensive though. 

Another idea is DHEA but I've never tried as it seems quite strong / unpleasant side effects. My consultant at CRGH (he's the Medical Director) said in his opinion he didn't recommend it as there was no clinical proof it worked so told me not to take it. However I have read there are some ladies on this board with low AMH levels who have tried it and swear by it to improve their AMH levels (and others who said it didn't make any difference). 

The other thing that can effect egg quality is the dose of stimulating drugs you take. In my my opinion the best result I've had is by taking a very low stim dose. I got less eggs, but I ended up with 3 very good quality embryo's. On the highest dose of stim's I got circa 6 eggs, but only 1 good embryo. The other embryo's that formed were of poor quality / non-transferable. At the end of the day it just takes 1 good embryo to get that baby. Think quality over quantity.

I've never had accupuncture, but sometimes a massage to help me de-stress. 

I also think you can just be lucky or unlucky any given round. And odd's are circa 33% chance of success - hence having 3 rounds in mind.

Hope that helps. Be sure to PM me if you want any further details. xxx


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

And Helend75, congratulations! I really hope this one works out for you. And you are same birth year as me  xx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mamstheword - really sorry to hear about your result   Sending hugs x

I have a question for all the ladies that are pregnant or have been pregnant before. Do you take supplements? Eg pregnacare or similar? 
I don't know if it's best to take them or which one is the best to take? So any advice would be great, I'm currently taking folic acid but that's it. What do you ladies think? Xx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow wow wow ladies, I have been so busy since my BFP on Friday that I've not managed to keep up to date with you all until now and Blimey I have had some reading to do and WOW to all the BFP's, where to start, well here we go and sorry if I have missed anyone and sorry if I have already congratulated :-

Fi - Congratulations on your BFP, AMAZING NEWS 

Sammi - Congratulations hun on your BFP, Could be twinnies, Ekkkkkkkk. FAB NEWS 

Fyfey - Congratulations on your BFP confirming 2-3 weeks also, FAB NEWS hun 

Noelayound - Congratulations on your BFP too. This is just FAB 

Nikki161 - Congratulations hun on your BFP. Amazing news 

RaMaher - How are you getting on since your last post when you were spotting? Hope your hanging on in there hun. Thinking about you and praying   

JosieC- Wow congratulations on your BFP, Brilliant 

danibee2k - Congratulations hun on your BFP. Great stuff 

Monkeyface - Spotting/bleeding isn't always a bad sign hun, hang on in there, thinking of you and praying  

RubyC - Good luck for OTD on Thursday/Fri. Fingers crossed for you  

Amos - I suspect you have tested a little too early hun at only 9dp3dt, hang on in there and wait til OTD as many have tested too early and got BFN's and been devastated and then tested at OTD and positive which of course is amazing but to put yourself under that worry and stress quite a bit before OTD will make you feel worse hun. Got my fingers crossed for you and praying. Hang on in there   

Skells - your in the PUPO club, woop. Good luck for OTD on 22/8. Hang on in there until  

Skye11 - your also PUPO, woop. Good luck for OTD on 14/8, wishing you all the luck and sending positive vibes  


Helend75 - Congrats on your BFP hun 

*Mams the word* - I'm so sorry for your bad news. Keep your chin up and prepare yourself for your next go. That's what I did and my whole 2nd fresh cycle went so amazingly well.
My first cycle was Nov 2013 and got a BFN will zero frosties.

Since Dec2013 I started taking DHEA to improve my egg quality and possibly quantity too(I had low AMH 2.1 in May 2013), took this 3 times a day(25mgx3) for 6 months, bought it from Amazon as St. Mary's do not prescribe it. Do your research though as it doesn't suit everyone and I have read that it definitely doesn't suit those with Endo so make sure you do your research. So my AMH increased from 2.1 to 10.75.

I also began reflexology every fortnight I attended an hour long session combined with reiki. I am/was quite skeptical about things like holistic treatments like reflexology, reiki, acupuncture etc but thought I would give it a go, if anything I knew it would relax me and with the stressful highly pressured job I have I just needed and wanted to try anything. I was so determined that my second cycle(fresh cycle) would be the one and I would do anything and everything I could to increase my chances. Looking back now I thought I was prepared for my first cycle in Nov 2013 having a healthy lifestyle and diet anyway but obviously I needed to do something more.

I had reflexology with reiki for approx 2-3 months and then moved on to Acupuncture. Again do your research and look for someone who specialises in IVF. I found acupuncture strangely addictive in a sense it wasn't as relaxing as having reflexology but calming and in a way I knew it was doing something inside and helping blood flow and again I thought even if the second cycle didn't work at least I can say I had no regrets and I tried everything in my power.

I also adapted my healthy diet even more so along with hubby too. We generally eat healthy and exercise anyway but I decided to cut out alcohol and caffeine completely for about 3 weeks before beginning treatment/stims and introduced blood nourishing foods into my diet(advised by my acupuncturist). These include- meats, fish, beans and seafood will strengthen blood along with things like apricots, beef, beetroot, cherries, eggs, dates, figs, grapes, kale, kelp, kidney beans, leafy greens, liver, mussels, parsley, spinach, watercress.
Avoid overuse of fatty foods, denatured foods and sweetened or salted foods.
Nuts are also good for the uterus such as pecans, walnuts and almonds.

I began my stims/cycle in July but in June I had an endometrial scratch performed. I went private for this as St. Mary's would not offer me this as standard because I have no known fertility issues. Do some research on this too but my friend recommended I have this done as she was adamant this helped her get pregnant too. Basically it's a really quick procedure like having a smear, they make tiny scratches on the endometrial walls, this generates blood cells to rush to this area and repair the tiny scratches which promotes thicker lining during the next cycle and makes a better place for an embryo to implant. This has to be performed the month/cycle before you are due to begin stims.

So I believe everything I have done from taking DHEA, Having reflexology and Acupuncture along with an even healthier diet with zero caffeine and zero alcohol prior to beginning treatment along with the scratch has helped me get my BFP 
During stims and regular scans to check lining and follicles, the nurse told me that my lining was lovely and thick and I had tons more follicles than my first cycle. Last cycle I got 4 eggs at EC, this time 7 eggs. Last time only had standard IVF and only 1 fertilised in comparison to this time I had ICSI(even though hubby's sperm is excellent they said it would give me a greater chance of more fertilised eggs)and got 7 eggs of which 5 were mature enough for ICSI and 4 fertilised through to 5 day blasts in comparison to my first cycle I had the 1 fertilised put back on day 2. So I have a BFP this time and have 2 lovely strong frozen embies for next time. The only difference this time I had EC and ET at a private clinic as St. Mary's(NHS) had a problem with their air con on the day I was due to have EC so had to be referred and who knows, this may have had an effect too but I will never know now.

Mams the word - I hope the above helps but like I say it might not work for everyone but that's what I did differently for my second fresh cycle and it worked for me. Good luck with whatever you decide and sending big hugs. All the best. xxx 

AFM- It's not yet sunk in that I AM PREGNANT. Ekkkkkkk. Seriously it feels so surreal. Hoping and praying that embie stays put. Scan on 29/8 at 8.30am. Think it will feel more real then. Symptom wise I am no longer getting any twinges/cramps as such it's more like dull aches so hopefully this is all good Had zero spotting so hopefully it's past that stage although I know at any stage of early pregnancy you can get spotting anyway. Trying not to read into too many signs as still so early and cyclogest symptoms will be with me for quite some time yet until I am told to stop taking them, likely til 12 weeks. So CBD said 1-2 weeks on Friday but on Saturday morning said 2-3 weeks.

Hope everyone else is doing well, sorry if I have missed anyone, wow it's took me ages to write this. I need a break now(decaf coffee me thinks), fingers are hurting, hehe.

xx Helen xx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ps, Sammi - I have been taking folic acid for about 4 years since TTC along with Tesco's own version of pregnacare(cheaper than pregnacare and all the same ingredients etc). Yes it helps to take supplements in case you may be lacking somewhere. It also has folic acid in there but I also take additional folic acid as it won't do any harm. It's good to take a good dose of folic. 

xx Helen xx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hels - thanks for the advice, I will see if I can get a cheaper supermarket brand too as pregnacare is so expensive.
I can't quiet believe I'm pregnant too, don't think it's sunk in yet. Our dates must be very close. I'm finding it very hard not to get to far ahead of myself, it's so exciting but far too early for any of that.
Although I haven't had any spotting either I'm stilling get cramps and some shooting pains, hopefully these will ease soon.
We have our scan on the same day so keep me updated with how things are going for you. Hope you have an amazing journey and good luck xx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sammi-

Awwww thank you and good luck to you too, keep me posted please hun xxx  I shall be thinking of you on scan date-29/8, mines at 8.30am. I know it's a strange feeling and trying not to get too carried away with excitement as I know it could be snatched away at the click of a finger but trying not to think like that also because negative thoughts are not good are they 

Stay in touch and take care xxx


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

had phone call from the clinic - it's official I am well and truly up the duff. 

So sorry to everyone it hasn't worked for. wishing you all the luck for the future. I've been very lucky - this was our first try but I would recommend the scratch, obviously I don't know if that was what made it work but anything that helps implantation has got to be worthwhile giving a go x


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

Hels, such positive and helpful advice xx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jaybird- brilliant news, congratulations hun. ATM i just have achingness low down like stretching feeling. doesn't feel like twinges/cramps anymore just aching and boob's feel full and sore to lie on. Good luck and all the best. Take care. Xxx

Noel a young- thank you XXxx

Helen xxx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Congratulations jay bird that's great news x


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow congratulations on all the BFP's that's amazing !!!

NN good luck for tomorrow, Frankie good luck on 

Mamas the word I am sorry to hear of your BFN   I have changed a few things this cycle and if I get a result I will let you know what I did differently.  

Monkey face - try no to worry, I know lots of people have spotting and go on to get a BFP, I wish you the best of luck for OTD

AFM - Hels, thank you for asking, well apart from the tiny pinprick of blood last Friday, nothing to report on knicker watch here in hampshire!!! Still having twinges and the odd sharp pain that I am convinced is AF getting ready to arrive with gusto !! Breasts are still tender and I am slowly driving myself bananas, OTD on Friday   Trying to prepare myself for a BFN so I'm not too disappointed, especially given all the BFP's on here, if the statistics are to be believed I think I'm running out of percentages !! 

I went back to work today, just to get out of the house, dreading things starting to go wrong in the office.  

Congratulations again everyone with BFP's and a  To everyone with negative results this time around.  Sorry to everyone I hAve missed.

Ra xx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Hels for the good wishes  
Ra I'm also going bananas , one minute trying to prepare for the worst and next thinking maybe this will work!!   Good luck ! 
Jay bird congrats


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

*Fi1981*, *Helend75*, *noelayoung*, *Hels23* and everyone else who has given their help and advice - thank you all so much!!

I'll update my details in signature in a moment but as a brief overview, I'm 32 and DP is 40. He has low morphology which is why we were advised to go straight for ICSI. This was our first cycle. When I had all my tests done at GP (about 2 years ago), everything came back fine. The reason I was asking about egg quality/quantity is because when I was being scanned to check the number of follicles the nurse queried my age. Like I was below average. I had 7 follicles. 6 eggs were collected and 2 fertilised. However on day 3 (transfer day) one of them had remained as a 2 cell embryo and one of them was 4 cell. The embryologist said that they'd expect to see it at 6-8 cells on day 3 but that it still had a couple of hours to get to that stage. It was a good grade embie so we transferred the one. I didn't have any spotting at all over the 2ww so even though we refused to discuss the possibilities and jinx ourselves, I think we were both feeling hopeful. So this morning when the CBD gave the Not Pregnant verdict we were completely numb. Then we threw our toys out of the pram (bad pun) and wondered why the world was against us, and now we're at the stage where we're focused on doing everything we can to learn from this and really do everything we possibly can for the next one. Unfortunately we have a 9 month wait for a second cycle which is torturous. I might look into going privately while we wait for the second attempt. Ahhh who knows!!

I actually don't know what my AMH levels were but I'll check that in our follow up appointment. What does the AMH do and what should the levels be?

I'd never heard of the endoscratch or the DHEA before so will look into both of these along with the CoQ-10 and a high protein diet so thank you again ladies for sharing this info with me. It's a big help and makes me feel positive about trying again.

To all those with your BFP's, congratulations again. I think I've mentioned you all individually in previous posts but if I've missed anyone out I apologise. I hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months.

To all of you who are yet to test I wish you all the luck in the world. Hope to see a few more  on the first page!!

For those of you with BFN's, I feel your total disappointment and misery. But we must never give up!! PM me if you fancy a chat.

Thanks again ladies.x


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mams the word- that's the spirit. I like your positivity. Go girl. Chin up and look forward . I was too like you so upset and disappointed that our first cycle failed but came out stronger the other side and picked myself up and learnt from it. I classed my first cycle as the experiment and this time I had all the ammunition and it worked. So good luck and I wish you every bit of happiness you deserve. Xxx

Ra - good to hear it. Keep positive hun. You stand a very good chance so don't doubt yourself. I have everything crossed Xxx

Xx Helen xx


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I want to thank all you ladies for all your help and lovely comments but I tested this morning and it was BFN. I've been bleeding heavily since Sunday night so I knew it was all over. I'm going for my blood test today just to confirm so we can move onwards and upwards and hopefully enjoy our anniversary tomorrow. We have another fresh go and a frostie waiting so hopefully in a few months I'll be back here on another 2WW. 

Good luck with everyone who got their BFP, I hope the next 8 months go fabulously and you enjoy every minute. All those like me, see you in here next time.


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Awwwwww Moneyface I am so sorry for your bfn. It's horrible isn't it and I know how you are feeling.  Bigs hugs and lots of positive vibes for your next go. You'll be all guns blazing for that one and your time will sure come. Good luck and thinking of you lots xxx


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Monkeyface - So sorry for your news.  I too know exactly how you feel, I bled very early in my last cycle so by the time it got to OTD i was cried out and resigned to the single line  . As Hels said earlier to Mamsthe word, I tried to treat out last cycle as a fact finding mission and moved on from it fairly quickly.  We had to wait 5 months between cycles and obviously I don't know the outcome yet. I wish you every success with your next round  

Mamstheword - check into your funding policy quite carefully, I know in some areas if you pay privately for one inbetween you don't get another funded go. Really good to see your PMA, take some time to get over it and then onwards and upwards.  

Perhaps you could ask your clinic for copies of all of your notes, I have an IVF file split into section for Funding, My Tests, DH's Test, Medication etc etc and I file everything away in chronological order so I have it all to hand if we change clinics or move house 

Good luck today NN   

Ra x


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you RaMaher. It did cross my mind to look into the funding as I'd hate to lose out on my second shot. The clinic said yesterday that they are going to send me a letter for an appointment to talk through the cycle with a doctor so I'll raise the question then. It's also a really good idea to ask for copies of all our notes. We have some things, but not everything. And the file is a great idea. DP is a lot more organised on the admin side than I am so this can be a nice job for him. 

Monkeyface - sorry to hear about your BFN. Chin up hun.x


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind comments... This might sound like im asking for the violins to come out but I know my body and i knew the first round wasnt going to work. It always takes me two or three attempts at everything, its good to me like that. I was upset for a while yesterday but I'm trying to get over it and as you all said, see it as a trial. I know what to expect next time now. 

RaMaher i see you are at Nuffield woking same as me...was it yours or the clinic's choice to wait 5 months between cycles? I was hoping to start again after my holiday in October. I have an appointment with the consulatant in sept to discuss what happened and find out when we can start. I have a fresh round left and i managed to get one frostie out of this last cycle so it gives me another shot. When can you test? Good luck with it all.


----------



## Jennie lee (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi All. xx

I'm also currently 6dp5dt. this is my first IVF Cycle and used a fresh embryo. (none to freeze which is a real bummer!) both fallopian tubes are blocked and high FSH level.

I've been testing like a crazy lady and on 3dp5dt I POAS (FRER) and it was negative. I assumed it was too early.. However when I looked at the test on day 5 it had actually got a very faint line. (visable for sure) (Day 1 and 2 were negative) I'm now on day 6 and this morning I got a BFN on a cheap HPT. I'm so confused. and this 2WW is actually driving me crazy! 

I feel pregnant, I guess that's why I'm so heart broken everytime I see a BFN. 

I have had lots of cramping and tugging in the uterous, lower back aches, a slight wave of naseua (nothing extreme) I'm weeing more freuently and my nipples are extremely sore. 

Do u think the day 3 faint BFP was teh trigger shot (5000 iu of Gonasi) 

This is most definately the hardest thing I've ever done - One minute I am sure i'm pregnant, next minute, I'm convienced i'm not and crying my eyes out! 

I'm losing hope fast  

Wishing you all baby dust!  xxx


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

Monkeyface – hugs   you have a frosty AND another fresh funded round up your sleeve – you are soo lucky.

Jennie – suggest you stop testing now!! You’ll send yourself loopy. Just wait until a day or 2 before your real due date if you want to test early, that’s the only to know accurately.

Mams – it’s interesting to know your AMH. I did 3 IVF rounds never knowing what mine was. AMH is an indicator of how you well you may or may not respond to stimulation. The real proof though is when you actually do a cycle and see the result. Each cycle you will have a different number of follicles, and each cycle you might respond differently (Hel’s is a great example of that). At 32 yo I’d expect you to still have loooads of good eggs left, so don’t despair.


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm so pleased we've had so many BFPs this month, it gives me a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Jennie lee (Dec 5, 2013)

You're right! I'm just going to have to be patient! (Which kills me! Ha-ha! I only have to wait 5 days! This is going ot be hell. 

Thanks for the advice. 

really glad to see so many BFPS  

x


----------



## Lucy26 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm fairly new here. 
This is my second month ttc naturally. I've had 4 squinter faint positives on promatris eBay cheapies and just done a frep which when I broke down I could see a faint line held up to the light! Yeah I'm that desperate. I'm around 10dpo and due on 16th august


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everyone 

Very encouraging to see so many BFPs on here this month. I'm due to test on Friday on which will be 18 days after my IUI and have been praying that AF doesn't show her face. But I have ever so lightly just started, keeping my fingers crossed and doesn't get heavier, but I'm starting to lose hope and I only have 2 days to go


----------



## Venus36 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi everyone. 

Can I please be added. I am 5dp5dt.  Due to test on the saturday the 16th of Aug. I will be out of town for work so I will wait till I get home to do a hpt.  Then blood on the 18th. 

I wanted to comment on my experience last ivf cycle when I also had my ER before transfer.  I had a great deal of twinges that I thought might be a BFP but I believe it was due to my ovaries being stimulated and retrieved from. I also had enlarged and very painful breasts. This I believe was from the stim meds. Gonal F.  I thought I would have the tender breast this time too.  Not at all. I am on progesterone,  endometrin, estradol, and miniville patch. With all those hormones I thought for sure I would feel tender, but nothing.    
Good Luck to you all!!!
Congrats to all of the BFP's!!!  
I'm happy to have found a great support forum!!


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Hallo everyone.  

My name is Anna and my OTD is 26 August.  Sharry would you please add me?

I had a miscarriage in June with a D&C, at the follow-up 3w later the Dr found some tissue had been left over so I had another D&C with a histeroscopy....apparently the tissue was very deeply inbedded.  He wants to do a HSG now  Not sure why?

Since I had another operation(screw inserted in my SI Joint) I decided to wait a bit with the HSG.  I have not had a period yet after the D&C but I definitely ovulated yesterday!!! On my own, no meds !!!  So here I am for yet another 2ww. 

Congtrats on all the BFPs so far!  And for us still waiting ...


----------



## Jennie lee (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Anna, 

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage but well done on ovulating naturally  Good luck to you  I really hope it works for you.


----------



## Jennie lee (Dec 5, 2013)

Soooo, 6am this morning, there i was, hoovering over the loo thinking shall I do an FRER test, surely its going ot be positive today being as I'm 7dp5dt. I was soo excited. I just knew I was going to see two lines... 

I did the FRER test. I waited... and waited... Yup, there it was, a big fat BFN! Felt as if I'd been slapped in the face and kicked in the gut.  

I guess I'm now out of this game. I will still test on Sunday as agreed with the hospital but my hope is faded and I'm thinking, it's best to get used to the fact now..   

May have a 6 month break now as I only had one healthy Embryo. I really don't think I can go for all this again so quick.   

Can't wait to hear all your BFP stories. Wishing you all the biggest luck!  xxx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jennie Lee - Is it not just a tad too early. Lots of girls test too early and get bfn. I am not trying to get your hopes up but it does been early at only 7dp5dt. What's your OTD?  Hang on in there til this as you never know.  I could still be the HCG as this can take a while to leave your system.  Keep you chin up hun. It's not over yet. xxx


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jennie Lee - it's still very early to be testing. I know it's hard but the OTD is for a reason. Everyone's hcg levels are different & while someone could possibly get a positive that early many won't. Step away from the tests for a few days & try & relax.x


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Jennie - Lee - Step away from the POAS     

I read on here and I can't remember where about a lady who realised that the OTD her hospital had given her was shorter than the OTD a lot of other people have.  She tested on OTD and got a negative but she decided to carry on with the pessaries for another couple of days and tested a bit later and got her BFP so please don't give up honey  

Try and chanel some positive energy into that embie and keep away from the sticks 

My OTD is friday and I have not even taken a test out of the box yet, infact I am so scared of OTD if I could, I would wait and test on Saturday so I don't have to deal with work on the day of the outcome, infact, if I could carry on with the progesterone and stay in the PUPO club where there is always a glimmer of hope for a little while longer, I might even do that  

Ra x


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

Jenny - I thought we had this same conversation yesterday?! Very naughty. Ha, ha

Welcome to the other new ladies and good luck


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jennie - Please don't give up hope yet like we have all said, it's a bit early to be testing hun. It just shatters your dreams and that's no good for embie and yourself so pick yourself up, go and do some retail therapy and stop thinking about it and stop testing until OTD.  It's only been 12 days since EC going off your dates so it's way too early.  Most clinics say at least 16 days post EC and even that's a day or 2 earlier than the standard 17/18 days post EC.

Good luck and keep busy xxx Helen xxx


----------



## kellyjake04 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone.....Coming over to join you all on the 2ww

Had transfer today now to begin going insane.....x


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

I thought I'd jumped on here earlier today but post seems to have gone walkies!!!!!

Hope you don't mind ladies, I'm also joining you on 2ww.  Had our last snow baby transferred today after ICSI in 2012, it's a 5day blastocyst.  OTD 26th August

Could you add me to the front page please Sharry 
Thank you sez xx


----------



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi ladies, just a quick update- bfn on otd for me    Hope everyone else gets some better news x


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

BFN for me too! Absolutely devastated!


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cleo & Skye - I'm so so sorry for your bad news. Big hugs and all the best for your future whatever you both decide. Xxx


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry Cleo and Skye


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Cleo & Skye - so sorry to hear your news   Its a cruel cruel game the IVF waiting game and wish you both success with whatever you choose to do next.  Dont give up but take some time to get over this and have a really big glass of wine xxx


----------



## danibee2k (May 23, 2011)

Hi Sharry, please can you update the front page for me.  BFP for me, so happy and yet really nervous at the same time.  Still on knickerwatch and just praying everything stays ok.

Sorry Cleo and Skye to hear about your BFNs.  Lots of hugs for you.


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

So sorry Cleo & Skye   

Congratulations Danibee!x


----------



## Noelayoung (Feb 17, 2014)

Cleo & Skye - so so sorry, big hugs    Please don't give up 

Danibee - hip horray!

Jennie - no news from you today so I hope that means you didn't test again! Ha, ha


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I have just had my post transfer acupuncture and am laying on my hotel bed feeling relaxed and amazed that I am PUPO again! 

My last 2WW back in January was so hard, I was symptom spotting like a crazy person, so this time I am aiming to stay away from Google and not check this thread 15 times a day and see if we are lucky this time round! Fingers crossed!

Lots of   to all the other Ladies in Waiting - may your 2 weeks fly by!


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

ET was today.

2 grade 1, day 3,  8 cell embryos were transferred. 

Aiming to not go quite as loopy as I did last time in my 2ww.

Test day 27th Aug.


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

BFN For me too... devastated but still grasping on to some hope I will be a mum one day    

So sorry to those who got BFN too and congrats to those with BFP xxxxx


----------



## Angel 786 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi everyone ,

I know I haven't replied for a while,but I have been following everyone's posts and I just wanted to say that I'm sorry to those who have had BFN's this time round. 

It's never easy to accept no matter how much you prepare yourself.......my OTD was on 11/08........really thought I was going yo get a simple BFP or BFN, but oh no!! I took my test that morning and from I read as a BFN slowly turned into a very very feint BFP.......I had already rang the clinic to tell them it hadn't worked but then rang them back to advise that I wasn't actually sure. I was an absolute state because I bled from 6dpt, so was fully prepared for a BFN BUT when the test came up with a second line I just didn't know what to think. Clinic advised I leave it a couple of days and test Wednesday, but I decided to go out and buy a clearblue pregnancy test and re did my test on the TUESDAY which clearly showed a BFN.......decided to take that as a clear result but in the back of my mind I am a bit worried, I began getting a pain on the tip of my shoulder, which eased last night, and I started spotting again from Monday.....my OTD.......and well this has continued,  it's not enough to go on my pad.....but it's there every time in wipe. I was thinking of ringing St Marys to get some advise but I am still so emotional I just really can't be bothered, I mean I don't have any abdominal pains, it's just the test results and then the bleeding.....perhaps it was a chemical pregnancy, never experienced one before so wouldn't know symptoms of one, just know from what I have read online.

Anyhow, we can't start another treatment until my 3rd bleed, so they are counting last weeks bleed as a first bleed, another two bleeds and I can request treatment for FET. I know I speak for millions when I say this, but perhaps it's just not meant to be......maybe I'm not meant to be a mmu.I haven't really spoken about how I feel since finding out that it hasn't worked, just putting a brave face on I guess. I'm good at that. DH pretty gutted.....he is finding it pretty hard to come to terms with it, but he never talks to me about it......think he finds it easier to talk to others about it.

Congratulations to those who got their BFP's this time round......xxxx


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Dannibee congratulations. That's amazing news!!

Cleo, Skye, JC and Angel - I'm so sorry girls. It's such a horrible feeling isn't it. We spend 2 weeks having to act as though we're pregnant for it to just suddenly stop and hit rock bottom again. It's so cruel. I had my BFN on Monday and felt totally numb. I started bleeding yesterday and I don't know if its all the hormones from that but I actually feel more emotional now than I did on Monday. I have to wait 9 months to start another cycle which feels like a lifetime away. You almost feel like thinking, what's the point?! But you know what, no matter how much you might feel like "its never going to happen", it can only "never happen" if you stop trying. So no matter how down / helpless I feel, I'm going to do everything possible to make this happen. We're gonna take every supplement recommended, eat a healthier diet than we already do (after this week of choc and wine obviously), take a holiday to chill out, keep TTC naturally in the meantime and also do some research into private clinics so that IF attempt number 2 fails, we're already in a position to try again. And again, and again.....

Take some time to recover ladies. And then come back fighting!!!!  

Big hugs to you all.   x


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Mamstheword* and *Angel* You have put into words exactly how I feel. Its an unbearable grief. Me and DH have cried into each others arms on and off all day.  No amount of trying to prepare yourself for a bfn and doing the self preservation thing can ever ease the pain or prepare you for it. You go into ivf with such hope and when those hopes are crushed you wonder if you'll ever get through it.

Sending all the ladies who've had a recent bfn a big massive . I truly feel your pain.


----------



## kellyjake04 (Oct 2, 2012)

Evening everyone,

Sorry to hear of the BFNs skye, cleo, jc and angel its such a hard journey that we all have to go through. Hugs to you all xx

its only 1day past my 5dt and I feel like ive had a period ache in my tummy since last night. Was starting to worry and think I may call hospital if still there tomorrow. 

Have a good evening xx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Cleo, Skye, JC and Angel - so sorry to hear your results  

Congratulations danibee  

Kellyjake- I wouldn't worry too much about aches, pains and cramps in your 2ww, they seem pretty normal and most people on here have had them. I was convinced AF was going to make an appearance as I had cramps all the way through from day 1 and I got a BFP, hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## Monkey23girl (Jul 17, 2014)

So a definite BFN for me. Which is really miserable and a feeling of failure. I tried to be as positive and healthy as I could be but it didn't work. Going to try again in October and thinking of everything I could possibly do to turn this result around. Any tips from anyone who has had this and then gone onto a BFP would be most welcome. Going to speak to the clinic today about the quality of the donor sperm. But am worried I have a very hostile uterus and maybe that's the reason. This is emotionally draining! Good luck to everyone else going through treatment x


----------



## Jaybird32 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear that monkey. Maybe ask. Them about endometrial scratch if you didn't get that done this time?


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

So so sorry to hear about all the BFN's thinking about you ladies and sending big hugs  

Congratulations Danube  

Kellyjake I have also been having 'funny feelings' they are like odd twinges more than cramps, hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, I was a bit naughty and tested one day early and it was a BFP. Can't believe it and will probably do lots more tests just to make sure.


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Morning Ladies

*Angel & Skye* -

Your messages yesterday really touched me and saddened me with worry for you both as I know too well exactly how you feel and so many others do so I just want to tell you a little about my first cycle last November 2013 and hopefully this will give you both and anyone else with a BFN this time.

Last year we thought we had done every bit of research about IVF and took all the right vitamins/supplements and our diet is always pretty decent along with regular gym sessions and runs, however, we were soooooo wrong. My cycle last November resulted in 4 eggs at EC which to some is fine providing those 4 are decent but of those 4 only 1 was decent and fertilised and had to have day 2 transfer and it was an ok grade but nothing spectacular as was day 2. Anyway being my first cycle I was sooooo positive thinking this is easy I am fit, healthy and no known fertility issues between us so what can go wrong. A BFN is what I got and was absolutely devastated, we both were. To the point we didn't see a lot of friends over christmas and cancelled events as we didn't want to speak to people and pretend to be happy and put a face on for others. We just wanted to curl up in a ball at home on the sofa and not speak to anyone. We considered contacting the hospital to arrange to speak to a counsellor after christmas. Anyway Christmas came and went and luckily this did us the world of good spending time with close family and my beautiful niece. This was like a wake up call for us and we decided to do more research and pick ourselves up from this dark place and move on and learn from the first cycle and how we can improve on it to give us a better chance. 
So we asked ourselves what can we do. Hubby researched DHEA which as I have a low AMH at 2.1 tested in May 2013 that this can help increase my body's natural DHEA and increase my AMH and egg quality. It's not for everyone and there are side effects, please do your research as it may not suit those with endometriosis. Anyway he ordered this from Amazon and I began taking this mid Dec 2013. I received a letter to attend a consultation at St. Mary's to discuss my next steps but this wasn't until 26th March 2014. It felt like a lift time away and we decided to book a ski holiday as our regular annual trip with my parents to take our mind off things. Our holiday was fab although my mum broke her leg so that was a bit of a nightmare for her and dampened our holiday as she was in a lot of pain, however, the time away was what we needed. My mum is doing ok now. A few plates in her leg but she is fine. So we attended our consult to be fronted by a miserable cold hearted consultant who basically told me I had not responded well and maybe we should consider going straight to egg donor for my next cycle. I almost broke down in tears with shock at what I was hearing. Of course there is nothing wrong with ED however I have my own eggs and I was entitled to another 2 fresh cycles on the NHS and could not believe she was telling me to consider this as the best option for my second cycle. Anyway hubby stepped in as I was speechless, he said no way not a chance and explained that I have been taking DHEA to increase my AMH since mid Dec and now it's end March and demanded I be tested again to see if my AMH has increased and demanded a second chance using my own. She agreed to this and agreed for me to go and have a blood test there and then. I went along for my blood test and a week later was informed that my AMH in the space of 3.5 months had increased from 2.1 to 10.75. We were over the moon. So we were set to ring and request in April on my next AF.
Rang St. Mary's and was accepted for a teach 21st May. Again everything seemed like a lifetime away but 21st May(our wedding anniversary) came and we attended our teach again(protocol) even though I was more than confident with injections you must attend as as a pre op is also done during the teach. Then my AF arrived June and I requested and boom, rejected due to lab closures for it's annual deep clean. We were so annoyed. Was told to ring up on my next AF which was July and labs would be re-open just about.
Anyway it had been on my mind a while and a friend mentioned it too and I had read a few threads where a few ladies had mentioned the endometrial scratch so I decided I had some time in June before I can request again in July to have this procedure done to increase my chances yet again as the uterus is meant to be a very hostile place for an embryo and therefore the scratch can help the embie to implant much better. I rang St. Mary's back and they would not perform this for me as I was told I would need to book an appt with the consultant to discuss this. I thought no chance I am not waiting for another letter which can take 6 weeks to receive and then another 6 weeks for an appt I just didn't want to delay things more so I rang Care and Manchester Fertility(private clinics). I ended up arranging an appt with Manchester Fertility and had the scratch done on 22nd June(must be done the cycle prior to beginning your IVF) in the hope I would be accepted when I rang St. Mary's in July. I took that risk knowing that if rejected the scratch would not be so effective come August if accepted then however I just thought sod it I will do whatever I can. We paid £200 for the scratch. I won't like. It's a very uncomfortable procedure. It's a very quick procedure, like a smear however it's very very uncomfortable and I wanted to leap off the bed and hit her but before I knew it, it was over. She said I coped well. haha. 
So having had this done I also had been reading a lot about acupuncture and decided to do some ringing around. I managed to find one in my area, a lady who specialises in acupuncture for IVF and so I arranged an appt asap and had a session each week in the lead up to requesting treatment in July. 
10th July I requested treated and was accepted. Wow. Everything seems to now be going my way. Scratch done and acupuncture sessions under way. I began stims and scans from day 8 to be told my lining was great, nice and thick. Yesssss I thought, brilliant. She also said I have 15 follicles which compared to last time, again was brilliant. I do drink lots of water anyway but was drinking far more as I heard this was good for follicle growth and eggs. Day 10 I took my last injections and trigger shot and was ready for EC 23rd of July(my birthday-a day to remember) and they collected a magical 7 eggs which again compared to my first cycle of just 4 was brilliant for me. I was referred to CARE for EC and ET due to problems in the labs at St. Mary's and they were brilliant. They discussed ICSI with us saying that although hubby sperm is excellent and I seem to have produced some good quality eggs ICSI will guarantee more chance of more fertilised eggs rather than letting nature take it's course in a dish and only end up with 1 egg like last time. They were just concerned that because I only had 1 last time that they wanted to give me a better chance and ICSI would do this. We agreed and they got to it straight away. I received a call the next day to be told out of 7, 5 were suitable for ICSI and 4 fertilised. We were over the moon. She said all 4 were doing extremely well and being monitored under the embryoscope. I got a call the next day to say they are developing really well and amazing quality. I was amazed. OMG amazing quality she said. Wow wow wow. Anyway day 3 came and they said as they are doing so so well I will be having 5 day blast transfer on Monday 28th July.
ET day came and consultant and embryologist spoke to us and said that the embie they want to transfer is a really good top grade embie and that I have done really really well. They transferred just the one after a lengthy discussion as we wanted 2 transferring but they advised that as the quality of this particular one was top class. Anyway 1 on board and we were really pleased with ourselves. They rang the next day and said that 2 more embies have made it to day 6 blast at excellent quality similar to that inside me and they have frozen them both. The other one was not suitable to freeze at day 6. We were so pleased. Everything had gone so swimmingly well we couldn't believe it. I continued with acupuncture 2 days after ET and kept myself busy, dog walks and seeing family and friends during 2WW. Was told by the nurse on leaving from ET to rest but to also not just lie around for days on end as it's good to keep blood flowing around the uterus so lots of doggie walks it was. I won't like, during the 2WW I went from feeling confident and positive to feeling negative that it wasn't going to work but OTD came and it was a BFP. Couldn't believe it and still can't now. Scan booked for 29th Aug.

So it goes to show that I turned things around and so anyone can if you want something so much. I don't know and will never know what effect the scratch and acupuncture had on this cycle but I believe that it did help. I am still continuing with acupuncture as it's supposed to be great for pregnant ladies too for stress, relaxation, morning sickness, back ache and to prepare the body for labour too at later stages. Instead of weekly I will have it monthly.

Please don't give up ladies with BFN's. Follow your dreams whatever it takes. Do your research and do it well and make some changes and who knows on your next cycle it could be very different. And if it's not then at least you have no regrets as you did everything you could in your power. That's what we said to ourselves, We said if it doesn't work for us this time then at least we tried everything we could and more. But luckily for us it did work and it can for you too.

Good luck ladies and I wish you all the very best in whatever you choose to do next. If it helps to speak to a counsellor rather than your partner then do so, there is no shame in doing this, that's what they are there for, to help and support you/your partner through such times. Please don't dwell for too long, look forward and think how can you do it differently. Then power through with this and think positive. Your time will come 

Big hugs xxx  

Helen xxx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello again to all the other ladies - 

Monkey23girl - Sorry for your bad news.  Big hugs.  Try endometrial scratch. See my previous post to Angel and Skye. I tried a few different things for my second cycle and it worked. Good luck xxx

JC29 - So sorry hun for your BFN.  Chin up and I like your positivity.  It will happen one day just follow your dream. Good luck hun xxx

Mans the word - Well said hun. You hit the nail on the head.  Hope your doing ok xxx

BubbleChiu - Welcome to the PUPO club. All the best for your 2WW and OTD xxx

Oonagh14 - Your in the PUPO club. All the best for your dreaded 2WW and OTD xxx

Kellyjake - Your also in the PUPO club. Good luck with the 2WW and your OTD.  Don't worry all the twinges and cramps and shooting pains below are really normal and nothing to worry about unless you are doubled up in pain in tears. They should really be like AF pains sometimes quite strong or stronger but manageable. Good luck xxx

Jennie - How are you doing after testing early? Hope everythings ok. When's your OTD? xxx

Sez100 - Welcome to the PUPO club and all the best for your 2WW and OTD. xxx

Danibee2k - Congratulations on your BFP. That's fab news. Amazing. Well done. Take care and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

India - Congratulations on your amazing BFP too. Brilliant. Well done and take care, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

AFM - I am doing ok, no back ache this morning which I have been suffering with for a few days so that's good but I had some lower ab pains last night before bed but they seem ok this morning, just feels like a lot of pressure down below on my bladder area. Hopefully all good signs. 2 weeks today til my scan, ekkkkkk 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Helen xxx


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry Monkey and Angel. I hope you can scrape together energy and positivity to try again. It is just so draining.... Angel, your signiture really meant something to me the other day.

Congrats India, Dannibee! Hope you have a healthy pregnancy! 

That is a beautiful story Hels, thanks for sharing and good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Awww Thanks AnnaBre, I just thought I had been through a lot. I know it's nothing compared to some other girls as I have no known fertility issues but to me I was a low as I could get and I just hope my story helps those with BFN's. xxx

Hope you well hun xxx

Helen xxx


----------



## Cafe queen (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Ladies, hope it's ok if I join you all.  I've been stalking for the last week. I'm 9dp5dt and finding the last few days so hard.  So lovely to hear everyone is in the same boat.  This is our first ivf cycle, just hoping and praying for a bfp. I'm due to test on weds. Xx


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello Ladies 

JC & Monkey girl so sorry to hear your sad news.  

India congratulations on your BFP  

Ladies in the PUPO club - Hurrah - I hope your 2WW in uneventful and flies by. 

AFM - I am no longer in the PUPO Bubble - I tested at 5:30 am this morning and I am officically pregnant.  CBD said 2-3 weeks and had very strong positves on the other.         

I must confess that I did do a test the day before OTD as I was going insane and had cried at work all day the day before because I was certain that my period was starting.  I got a very stronf positve the day before too but didn't want to post my news on here until OTD as it wasn't my day and I  didn't want to upset anyone with BFN's the day before.  My heart goes out to all of you I have been there before and it is just awful.  I hope you all get lucky on your next cycle.  

I can't believe that I am actually pregnant, DH is being very cautious and after a momentary show of emotion he is being very pesemistic until we get to our scan on the 2nd September when he will be elated if everthing is well for about two hours and then turn in eyeore again until 12week scan  

Utterly thrilled and really hoping the next few weeks fly by!! 

apologies to those of you on more than one thread I am going to copy and paste this message as I am at work and don't have much time. 

Ra x


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats raMaher and to everyone else with their BFP. I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ra- mega congratulations for you on your BFP. Woop. I know I congratulated you on the other thread(cycle buddies for July/august but wanted to wish you again). I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy Hun. Keep in touch. Xxx

Ps. Has anyone been watching that drama on bbc on Tuesday evenings called 'in the club' . Jeeze I've been balling my eyes out watching parts of it. I feel like an emotional wreck at the moment. Bloody hormones. Ok maybe for those who haven't seen it maybe don't. Hehe

Helen xxx


----------



## kellyjake04 (Oct 2, 2012)

Helen ~  I am loving in the club, can't move from TV when it's on xx

2DP5DT ~ Woke this morning to find a collection of spots have appeared over night on my face. X


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can't believe it but we got a   !!!!!!


----------



## MamsTheWord (Feb 7, 2013)

Ra, India and Star - big congrats on your BFP's!! Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies!!

Ra - does this mean you can spill the beans on what you did differently this time?!  

Hels - thank you for sharing your story. It's really inspiring and motivating.

Thinking of everyone with BFN's. stay strong.   xx


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Hels* Thanks for sharing your story. Congrats on your bfp.

Today, I just feel angry and can't even begin to think about the future. Still no af just to rub it in.


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

So nice to see so many cheerleaders on the front page and hear about some more to add.

I am just back from Prague and DH and I are about to spend a week away in a holiday park just to try and relax and let everything happen as it should - however I am laying here feeling like it could already have not worked and feeling like the next 2 weeks could all be a waste of time - silly I know - must stay positive!  

I will try to avoid this thread as much as I can as I found I was addicted to it last time, but my sticky thoughts are with you all still to test, even if I am not posting! X


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Congratulations on the BFP's ladies and thank you everyone for your well wishes.  

Star - congratulations

Hels - my best friend told me about in the club after I told her about my BFP.  Downloaded it last night and watching episode one now  

Mams the word - as for what I did differently this time, to be honest I relaxed a lot more this time around. I ate healthily and organic as much as possible but I wasn't as strict with myself and allowed myself the odd takeaway and the occassional dairy lee on toast   I took baby asprin from the start of donwreg and started acupuncture once a week from a few weeks before downreg.  From the day of transfer  I took a week off and for the first three days I literally sat on the sofa and did nothing more strenuous than lift up a cup of tea.  I didn't even lift up a full kettle of water 
, DH did everything.  I haven't had any baths since I started Stimms.  

I drank a large glass of milk everyday and from transfer had a glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and a handful of Brazil  nuts every day.  Stopped the pineapple juice after BFP. 

Hope this helps  

Ra x


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tips RaMaher! Do you still take baby aspirin? I think I may have some clotting issues.


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had transfer on Thursday.... so thinking that makes me 3dpt today?

Anyway, I had 2x day 3 embryos put back.

3dp3dt and I've got diarreah.... 

Panicking!!!


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi hope it's ok to jump in. Me too Oonagh transfer on Thursday. I wouldn't imagine  diarrhoea will effect things. Just keep super hydrated.
Quick question is it ok to drink decaff coffee during 2ww?


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

magnusi 

yea its ok to drink decaf.....

x


----------



## Bethlilly (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all,
I am officially in the 2WW, testing on 29th August 2014.
Had a 2 day transfer after only having 2 eggs collected. This was the only one the fertilised, so not feeling overly confident at the moment.


----------



## Magnusi (Nov 28, 2011)

Good luck. It's going to be a long 2 weeks and I know I will break before then and do an hpt. 
X


----------



## lou7684 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi there ladies

First time posting, been following thread from a distance as I've been in the 2 WW, after have ET in the 1 Aug, tested this morning  @ 05.30and happy to say I got  a very clear BFP👍👍😃. This was our second cycle of ivf, got a BFP on 1st cycle but sadly miscarried on valentines days. So was very anxious didn't think I would be so lucky and get 2 BFP .

To all the ladies, who have sadly got a BFN stay positive it will happen- chin up

Congrats to all the BFP xxx


----------



## Gusmead (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Implantation of two defrosted blasts on Friday, so only a couple of days into the 2ww, but a tiny bit of pink spotting this morning. Surely this is too early to be a sign of anything?


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Lou - congratulations on your BFP   Welcome to the mind bending wait for first scan  

Ladies who are newly on the 2ww congratulations in being PUPO  

Magnusi - try and hold out as long as you can to POAS if you read  back in this forum you will see that people have really got upset when they've tested too early so stay away from the sticks as long as you can  

Bet hilly - it really does only take one there are lots of girls on here who have had BFP with one embryo - good luck


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Morning ladies,

Ra - I think your on the early scan board is that right. I have decided not to join this as I feel quite anxious about something going wrong as it is so I am best staying well away from that board as there seems to be quite a bit of sad news at the moment on that thread. Hope your doing well, hang on in there with me, we'll get there all together and our scans will show that everything is as it should be. Lets stay positive for those feeling anxious like me. xxx

Gusmead - I think this could be a good sign as implantation can begin from a day or two after transfer of a blast upto day 12 post so keep your chin up. Lots of ladies spot after transfer and even when they have had their BFP spotting can continue. Try not to worry. You are PUPO. Well done so far. Fingers crossed. xxx    

Magnusi -RaMaher is right, stay away from testing early. It will not help one bit. Fingers crossed for you. Try to keep busy and plan things to take your mind off it xxx    

Lou7684 - Congratulations on your BFP  Wonderful news to hear. Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months xxx 

Bethlilly - Stay positive, it only takes one is the saying so don't give up hope.  Your PUPO, Well done xxx    

Oonagh - Don't panic, your PUPO too, well done and keep positive. Your embies need you to visualise them right now, try and stay relaxed. Good luck xxx

AFM- I'm still getting on and off back ache along with the odd pain in my uterus sometimes dull and stretchy type pain and other times sharp and intense but not for long.  Sorry for tmi with this next bit but my wind is terrible especially in the evening it's particularly worse and my bowels seem upset. I don't have diarrhea but just when I do go they are upset, hope that makes sense. It's nothing I'm eating, my diet is the same as always, been healthy still. 
Anyone else with BFP feeling like this on progesterone or are these early pregnancy symptoms? I haven't a clue what these are signs of or symptoms of.  I'm on cyclogest.

Hope everyone else is well on this Sunday morning.

Helen xxx


----------



## cleo192 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi hels, thanks so much for sharing your story and sorry for late reply.  Threw myself into work this week.  Have taken some time to reflect this morning and made a list of things to discuss at follow up consultation and keen to try again ASAP.  had acupuncture last time round anyway, but will enquire into scratch thanks.  Might be the cyclone at causing your problems, my guts have been fine since I came off it x


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Hels, just wanted to comment on your bowel question.  Progesterone is the culprit(natural or artificial).  It functions in reducing the contraction of smooth muscle....these muscles are present in bloodvessels, intestines and the uterus. Therefore you will have lower blood pressure(making you feel tired and out of energy), reduced movement in your intestines(causing bloat and constipation) and reduced uterine contractions(a good thing in pregnancy   ) With all 3 my pregnancies I suffered terribly with Intestinal problems! It gets better after week 12 though.


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Morning all,  

Ra - hope you have had a nice relaxing weekend.

Hels - I'm having a funny tum too. One day I'm constipated & the next it's the opposite. I think it's the cyclogest.

Lou - congratulations it's an exciting time!

Gusmead - spotting is normal. I spotted on & off in the 2ww. 

Magnusi - I have a decaff latte most days as I'm not a big milk drinker so it's a good way for me to get my calcium. Cafe nero do good decaff.

Hope everyone else on the 2ww are not going too mad & good luck to all testing this week. 

My days can't go fast enough waiting for early scan. Apart from that I'm feeling quite good.

Have a good Sunday everyone! 

Fi.x


----------



## ditzyfish (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi peeps,

Just popping in to say I was naughty and did a test this morning 11dpt and got a BFP . OTD on Tuesday. Just   it stays with me.

For a little info I had 3 of my five frosties thawed. They put 2x 3 day back in. 1 7 cell and one 6 cell. They asked me what I wanted to do with the third. Throw it away or see if it might go to blastocyst. I went with the second choice because I thought might as well. And guess what? Went to blasto. The embryologist sounded quite shocked herself and said that boded well for the two inside me. Well, so far, so good.

Will post possible symptoms later in symptoms thread. All the best to those in 2ww


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi everyone, haven't posted for few days. Hope everyone still in their 2ww is fine and not going mad yet.
Congratulations to all with a BFP.
So sorry to here about the BFN, I'm sure your time will come if you have faith.

HELS- I have very similar symptoms and I'm on cyclogest too. I have an upset tummy when I go and have terrible wind at night. I also get dull cramps but then so entires get shooting pains especially when I sneeze.  Only 12 days till our scan date  the time is going so slow.
Hope your well x


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats Ditzyfish!!


----------



## ditzyfish (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you AnnaBre


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Yay congratulations ditzyfish  

I'm currently going slowly insane! Can't believe I'm only 4dpt or 5dpt (do you include transfer day??) good job they don't sell test kits in Aldi, they could have been down by a few today!!!

Hope all is well with everyone
Sez xx


----------



## viszlalover (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi all 
just thought I'd pop in and say hi.  I'm in the dreaded 2ww (the slow creeping insanity caused by symptom watching, internet scrolling, positive hopeful thoughts one minute, convinced its not worked the next stage)  and been watching all the BFP and BFN on this thread.
My heart goes out to those that havent been successful this time.  And big congratulations to the BFPers!! 

OTD is 25th. (will have to be 26th due to bank holiday)  Noticed some have tested early ( naughty ditzyfish for one   congratulationsxx)  I know I will cave in on the hpt !!  Will let you know ! x


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Has anyone got a bfn at 7dp5dt and gone on to get a bfp?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Jen, I didn't test at 7 dpt but I did test at 11 days post 5 day transfer and the line was only just visible then so it's still very early, give it a few more days Hun 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Utter_Nutter (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi I'm a bit late, but please could you add me? 25th is my otd!! 2 embies on board x x


----------



## Samdog (Jan 16, 2014)

hi... hope you don't mind me writing here. Our OTD is 24th- I have been going absolutely mad with worry since our embie has been put back. It's our 2nd go as we sadlt m/c at 7 wks with the last BFP.

We had a 5 day blasto put back. I had cramps until Friday- main implantation day (they were pretty bad that afternoon) then since then absolutely nothing! I am really worried that that's it. Had a few headaches but other than that- nothing. I am wondering what other people's experiences have been.

hope I am worrying for nothing and we get a BFP.

x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi would u mind if I joined u guys  
I had et Saturday so the 16th had 2 3day embies put bac so now I'm on that dreaded 2ww and my test day is the 27th. 

Feeling very nervous n worried as I had a failed cycle in December so I'm really praying.
Hope ur all well ladies and I hope we all get our lil miracles  xx


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Ditzyfish - Congratulations  

Utter- Nutter, Lil stephy & Samdog - welcome to the group I wish you the best of luck with your cycles.  

Vizla & Sez - I hope you are both doing OK - The 2WW is mind bending  

Sammy, Fi & Hels how are you all getting on? I am really bloated too and very tired, my tummy felt really tight yesterday afternoon and I had to go to bravissimo yesterday to get one of their supported sleep tops to help with the boobies  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals I am at work.  Off to pick up more progesterone this afternoon so using that as an excuse to go home early today and have a lovely afternoon nap ;o) 

Ra x


----------



## kellyjake04 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ladies I have suddenly developed an annoying dry cough, sore throat/burning sensation in throat. Getting a bit concerned about the cough!! Anyone else get anything like this on their 2ww?? X


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello ladies

Hope everyone's doing ok. 

Cleo- I'm liking your positivity girl. Good on ya. Good luck xxx

Annabre- thanks for the info re my winds troubles, hehe. Nice to know its normal. Hope you're well xxx

Kellyjake- I haven't had an issue with my throat in the 2ww but did have an issue with it during stims it was very dry and itchy. If your concerned then contact your clinic for advise Hun. Good luck xxx

Fi, Sammi & Ra - I'm glad we're all in the same boat with this bloated feeling and tummy/wind trouble. Glad I'm not alone. I've been feeling a little queasy today. Roll on our scan dates ladies. Xxx

Ditzy- congratulations on your BFP, fab news. Could be twinnies. Ekkkkkkkkkkk. Xxx

Sez- hang on in there your doing great. Don't test early though. Just hang on til Otd. Xxx

Viszla - your also PUPO, well done. Hang in in there and don't test til otd. Xxx

Jend- it's far too early Hun. Don't test til Otd. It's been proven on here where a few have tested too early got bfn and been devastated. Then otd test showed BFP. You'll only cause yourself distress testing early and that's no good for embie/s. Hang on in there xxx

Utter, Samdog & Lil stephy - welcome. Your PUPO so just enjoy til Otd. Don't test before as I've just said above. It's difficult I know and you just so desperately want to test and find out but trust me it will be far better to hang on til otd. If your struggling just pop on here and chat away to us all. Good luck ladies I have everything crossed for you all. Xxx

Ra- hope work has been fine for you today. I am absolutely dreading work tomorrow. Glad your having similar symptoms to me. I actually felt a little queasy earlier on. Not sure if it was because I was hungry or if an actual symptom. Just want scan date to hurry up. A week in Friday can't come soon enough. Hope your well xxx

AFM - I am ok apart from dreading work tomorrow. Feeling ok today just relaxing. Little queasy earlier on but not sure if that was just because I was hungry because I have eaten and feel fine now. I am still bloated. My hair, I only washed it yesterday and it feels greasy already. Normally I only wash my hair once at weekend and once in the week but feels like it needs washing already. Hoping all this is a good thing and it's not just the stupid cyclogest. 

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Xx Helen xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u girls for ur warm welcome and well wishes I would like to b as good as u guys and remembering everyone's names ect but I'm shocking at that lol so I'm afraid my posts will b to everyone if u don't mind that way I won't miss anyone out  

I've been very constipated :-( and I have strained a lil today and I just pray I haven't ruined my chances of my embie/s sticking 
God this 2ww is torture I hate anyalising everything I do or eat it drives me a bit bonkers lol


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Abit late to the party I know but can I join as well please  I am in my first cycle, egg sharing at the Lister and had a top grade blast transferred this morning, OTD is 27th, I'm terrified it's going to fall out! (I know it can't!).


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

We test the same day eeeekkk so nerve wracking hey 
But good luck Hun x


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm terrified! Good luck for the 27th as well


----------



## Kirstyd7 (Jul 10, 2014)

I was doing so well on the 2WW last week. My OTD is Wednesday so not long to go but now I feel I'm going insane! Can't concentrate on much and over analysing symptoms. Had a touch of spotting yesterday first thing but seems like just a one off. Was in a right state and realised just how badly I want this to work. Don't know how I'm going to get through the next 24hrs!?!


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Evening all

Kirstyd- hang on in there. Not long now so just wait it out and you'll be fine. I think that spotting was normal if it's gone away. Fingers crossed for you Hun. Positive vibes coming your way. Xxx   

Olivepuppy- welcome. wishing you all the best for your otd next week. Xxx


AFM - I had a funny ell earlier. Popped out to get a few things from the supermarket and felt light headed and like I was going to pass out. I'm walking round the supermarket taking slow deep breaths. Bet people thought I was a weirdo. Got to the checkout they all had long queues. I'm lent over the trolley think for gods sake hurry will you. Felt so hot and queasy. Got outside in the fresh air and it was lovely. Sat in the car for a few minutes with the window open before I set the engine running. Got home couldn't even unpack the bags I just lay on the sofa running my bloated belly hoping to ease the bloat and light headedness. Hubby unpacked the bags and got me a pint of water worrying about me. I have felt light headed on and off all day and hen I get up in the mornings too quickly from the pillow I feel it too. Hopefully all good signs. Anyone else like this since their BFP?

Helen xxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow Kirsty you have done so well the next 24 hours will soon pass 

I'm going mad, I have another week yet, soooo tempted to POAS!!!!! Getting twinges and butterfly feelings so hoping this is a positive sign!

Good luck olivepuppy and lil stephy you are the day after me!!!

Helen hope you have your feet up and are feeling a little better this evening xx


----------



## ca75 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi ladies do u mind if I join ur group?

I had FET on the 15th with a test date of 29th. Feels like a lifetime away! 
Feeling bloated today & v windy! Is the normal?

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Hels - a few times I have experienced the room spinning when I look up quickly, but have been nowhere near the supermarket in weeks   I am generally quite warm but haven't so much been having hot flushes.  I am up in the middle of the night for the loo which is annoying and I have been absolutely exhausted.  I got home from work today and fell asleep for three hours, I slept straight through the alarm I had set.  Boobs are really sore and i know what you mean about the bloat !!I had a really odd tight feeling in my tummy yesterday, have you experienced that ? 

Welcome new ladies and I hope all you ladies who are nearly through your 2ww are keeping away from the sticks  

Ra x


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am happy to say that I got a BFP ! My OTD was 2 weeks after IUI and the test was so faint that we thought it was negative. I had a glass of wine to console myself that evening.  The next day we tested again in the evening it was lots stronger.
Even though I waited till OTD it still was faint. So don't test early! 
Lots of luck to all


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies

Just a gentle reminder to keep the pregnancy chat for the babydust threads

Sharry x


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm only 24hrs since ET and I'm already driving myself mad  Not sure I can cope for another 8 days! Seems like a lifetime


----------



## lisamarie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Morning ladies

Can I join you please? I had 2 embryos put back in yesterday and my OTD is 31st August so only just made it into your group! 

Back at work today as I wanted to try and take my mind off things but it's not really working! Had a bit of a temperature since et so not really feeling great either. Just want to go to sleep and wake up in 2 weeks!

Lisa x


----------



## viszlalover (Jun 29, 2014)

Hels definitely a sign of BFP xx fingers crossed


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Olivepuppy this wait is just crazy I find my myself googling everything I'm doing and eating lol and I've had a few cycles lol 
U will get there tho try and find lil things to do or plan to take ur mind off things  

Rubyc congratulations on ur bfp x
And congrats to anyone else that has a bfp  

And hugs to those who have sadly not got the outcome they prayed for xxx


----------



## viszlalover (Jun 29, 2014)

SEZ we test the same day. good luck everyone xx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm back at work on Thursday and then practically working every day til OTD so that should keep my mind of it!!


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oooooooppppssss!!!!!!! 

We'll I've gone and done it, been feeling really funny, twinges and butterflies in lower abdominal area, odd pains around c section scar and my sense of smell is so intense (keep smelling metal!!!) so I POAS this morning! 
OTD not till 26/8 so another week yet but I got   1-2 weeks.  Will test again on Friday and do the official care test on Tuesday next week but feeling positive at the moment!

 to all xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Sez congratulations  

Does anyone know if u can drink pineapple juice in 2ww?


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sez100 Are you at Care Manchester at all? 

My OTD is 27th, I had my day 3, 8cell embryos put back 14th .... it's ages away!


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Evening all,

Lil stephy don't know about pineapple juice I'm afraid xx

Oonagh care at Nottingham hun xx These days are passing sooo slowly aren't they.  I think if I was at work it may help but at home coz of the summer holidays!  Can't wait for September!!!! 

Hope all is good with everyone else
Sez xx


----------



## Kirstyd7 (Jul 10, 2014)

BFN for me. Waited until OTD but AF arrived last night so knew what to expect. Best of luck to everyone else xx


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Kirstyd, I am so sorry for your BFN


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Another BFN for me at 9dp5dt. Clinic OTD is friday at 11dt so will test again then but am sure it won't change!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Kirsty I'm so sorry :-( big hugs to u and hope u will get ur dream one day xx

Jend hang in there Hun it's really not over yet, I've known people that get bfn up til test day and then on otd they get a bfp so keep positive Hun xx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Lil is right, don't give up till OTD or even day after. My BFP was very faint on OTD.

Sorry Kirsty


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks ladies, I'm trying to cling on to a little hope. If it's still a bfn on otd, will go have a beta hcg just to be sure before I stop my millions of meds!

So sorry Kirsty  

Sez congrats!


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jen so sorry Hun hope you are proved wrong on Friday xx  

Kirsty thinking of you Hun


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Jend: sorry to hear about the BFN  ....but there are always hope until AF shows up.


----------



## viszlalover (Jun 29, 2014)

Jend  Good luck tomorrow with the bhcg test.  You never know hpt can be wrong.   
xxx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Morning lladies,
I woke up and went to loo this morning and what felt like a gush, but I know was only a trickle of brown discharge on pad appeared!  I know spotting is common, I've just never had it before and am a little worried now!  
My first pregnancy was completely text book! No spotting, morning sickness, nothing!
Just hoping things haven't come to an end!


----------



## viszlalover (Jun 29, 2014)

ps my ET was the 11th as well. My OTD isnt until the 25th?  Maybe you should wait a few more days?
x
SEZ did you have a trigger shot?  Spotting is normal from what I've read especially around your normal af date. Try not to panic and carry on with meds til  otd.  Hoping everything will be ok for you 
VIZ


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Viz
No trigger shot (don't actually know what they are!!!!) just started oral meds day 1 and pessaries day12! Still did meds this morning and refusing to get off the sofa all day! DH on call so fingers crossed he doesn't get called into work and he can deal with the girl! 
Sez xx

Viz P.S I think different clinics must do it differently my et was 13th (so 2days after you) and OTD is 26 (one day after you)!!


----------



## viszlalover (Jun 29, 2014)

From what I've read  you have this prior to oe ec but  it can give false hcg readings after et. Ie false positive on early hpt. You didn't have this anyway.  
Stay on the sofa hun but stay positive. Spotting is normal in any pregnancy.  Xx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello

Jend- fingers crossed for tomorrow. You never know. I think you tested too early too. Good luck hun xxx

Kirstyd- so sorry for your bfn hun. Wishing you all the best and sending big hugs xxx

Hoping everyone else is hanging on in there and waiting til your otd like they should. Good luck ladies xxx

Helen xxx


----------



## skells (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning all,

Congrats to all the bfps. My thoughts are with those who got a bfn.

AFM, I've been testing daily since Wednesday, a bit naughty I know, and against my better judgement, but they have all been bfp! I can't quite believe it.

Sharry, please can you update the front page!


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jen, good luck with your test today xx

Congratulations skells xx

Hels how's the wait for your scan going?

Morning viz, spotting stopped so I'm a bit more positive this morning, hoping its a good sign! How are you coping with the wait?

Hope everyone else is good this morning

Sez xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi ladies, sorry for the absence, I have been reading though. Just been trying to get through the last few days. I had bfn's on days 7, 9 and 10dp5dt. So otd from my clinic was today and another bfn, no surprise there. However, when I contacted them they said that as AF has not arrived yet, I should continue with meds and retest on Sunday. I just feel like it's being dragged out and don't want to get my hopes up just for more bfn's. I went to see my dr here in Jordan and he too feels there is still some hope and agreed to wait it out a few more days and go for blood hcg on Monday!


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Wow a lot has been happening over past few days! I'm so tired tonight that I'll only post a quick message. Otd is Sunday and oh I'm feeling quite scared. Have had af like pains now for 2 days, just trying to be positive. I was thinking of testing in the morning but I think I'll just wait to Sunday. I really don't want to see a neg test. Finding it tough as we all are 

Many congrats to those that got bfp - I'm really pleased to see hope that this process can and does work. 

My heart goes out to those with neg - no words really is there. 

I hope you all get a well rested sleep tonight no matter what stage your at. Is anyone else testing on Sunday? Night night xx


----------



## joshie (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi sharry, I've had my 5dt today so now in the dreaded 2ww, otd is 4th sept, is there a sept 2ww chat? Thanks xx


----------



## Tillyfloss (Aug 9, 2013)

My 5dt was today too! I know we're technically gate crashing but I doubt very much I will make it past 30/08 without bring tempted to pee on a stick! Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## joshie (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi tillyfloss, how are you feeling? I've already starting googling symptons, how stupid!!! Fed up of sitting doing nothing as well, not very good at that!!! X


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Evening ladies, 

Joshie and tillyfloss welcome to PUPO club xx

Hi Hannah, good to see you on here, how are you tonight?

Viz, congratulations on your faint line!   it can only get deeper!!  

Jen, I really really hope your previous tests were wrong for you and Sunday gives you the result you want.  I'll be thinking of you Hun xx. This whole process is so mind numbing  

AFM after being very silly and testing early and getting a BFP on Tuesday 6dp5dt, my head has been spinning! The spotting on Thursday really worried me but I did nothing, lay on sofa and was waited on by hubby! That stopped by Friday and I couldn't help but do another test this morning, so 10dp5dt it still a BFP! Can't believe it, just need to get to Tuesday for OTD then hopefully a scan!!!!


----------



## Carm76 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
This is my first ever post! 

This is my first IVF, we have a DD, just 4 years old and conceived naturally.
I had ET on 14 august (DDs birthday) and OTD is 28august, 5 days away and I'm going insane!! This is the hardest part, and to make it worse, I had a slight show this evening, slightly brown with a bright pink, red(??) very fine line.
My fertility nurse advised to increase cyclogest to 3x a day instead of twice.
Trying to stay positive but I've been reading through everyone's posts on here which has helped. 

Good luck to everyone
Xxx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Carm76 - welcome and best of luck for your cycle. Did you have 1or2 embies put back in? Hope the increased progesterone helps with the show xx 

Sez- oh I'm so glad to hear your still going ok, I'm sure you got a bit if a fright with the spotting 1 sounds like it was implantation spotting, I'd say your grand at this stage, please God. I've had no spotting but def af pains on and off :-( 

Josgie and tilyfloss - your def buddies - hope you both get positive news, hope the 2ww isn't too hard on you both xx 

Jend- I really feel for you pet. It's awful that you have to wait but be glimmer of hope is worth holding on for. There are threads were people get bfp after otd - it does happen nd I hope our one of those ladies xxxx 

Hello to the rest of you nd I hope your having a good weekend xx 

AFM - well I resisted testing early okay as I'm too scared to see the result. Tomorrow is otd and the way I'm feeling I don't want to test then either. Af pains are still coming and going and I think I have thrush (sorry tmi) also to contend with - but I called clinic and said that was common and gave me a name of stiff to take (more pesseries!!). I'm feeling so nervous about tomorrow. This is our 6th attempt, 5 fresh and this 1 frosted. I've had 7 embies implanted in total. Is this our time? 

Wishing you all a good night sleep - and hoping I get some sleep too!!! Xx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Hannah10 
I'm too bloody scared to test early, think I'm going to be too scared to test on OTD!
I don't feel anything different, my boobs are sore but I assume that's the progesterone as it started before my et, much more sore now though, although it comes and goes. I have 3 long days at work now to take my mind off things, was off today and made 12 carrot cupcakes, 9 butterfly cakes and 6 bread rolls to keep me busy


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Olivepuppy - wow can you send me a cupcake sounds yummy!!  I totally agree with you it's so scary I just want this so bad and yet I don't want it to be over x


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Morning ladies

Don't think I have posted on this thread for a while but have been reading daily.

Hannah-your right to not test early. when's your OTD? I think your on July/August cycle buddies thread, is it your OTD today? Wishing you all the best xxx

Carm-Good luck for OTD this Thursday, wishing you all the best, do not test early xxx

Sez- naughty naughty for testing too early but for you Congratulations hun. xxx

Joshie & Tilly-Welcome and well done you are both PUPO. hang on in there during this 2WW it's dreadful but keep yourselves busy xxx

Jend-I am thinking of you and hoping you are ok. Wishing you all the best xxx

Viszla- Good luck for OTS tomorrow xxx

Skells-Congratulations hun and wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy xxx


Good luck everyone else on the dreaded 2WW.

Helen xxx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Otd was today and it was negative - am heartbroken


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh Hannah, I'm so so sorry


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh Hannah, life is horrible at times, hope you are ok hunny and you have someone there with you today xx


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Hannah I am so sorry for your BFN  . Looking at your signature I can see you have been through a lot xxx. Wishing you the best of luck for the future.


----------



## Carm76 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Hannah,  
I don't know what to say.....I wish you the best of luck and that one day it will happen for you
Xxx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. DH is here with me. We just can't believe this has happened again. It's the same numb feeling as the 4 previous test days - hard to believe that's it - cycle over. I just feel so so sad, I really though wee frostie was a fighter - I guess it wasn't meant to be. I don't know how we pick ourselves up from this again. 

I hope that those left to test have a better outcome xx


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hannah - so sorry it was a bfn  

So I waited another 2 days after otd and another bfn this morning. My dr wants to do bloods tomorrow morning just to double check. Hoping then I can draw a line under it and stop meds!


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jen sorry to hear today's news Hun, hope you can get through today and start a fresh after doctors tomorrow.  It so cruel how they have made you wait, in hope too! 

My thoughts are with all of you ladies with a bfn. There are no real words that will help but I hope you are successful in any future treatment you have and that your dreams come true one day xx

Sez xx


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Jen, I am so sorry .  This rollercoaster is emotionally draining.

BFN for me too, AF arrived today, 2 days before OTD  

Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Anna - so sorry you too have a bfn  

For me this is a bit of a blow, this was cycle number 9! I've had 5 previous transfers all resulting in bfp's. This was the first cycle with blasts, it thawed 100%, losing no cells, lining was perfect. Yet this was the only bfn I've ever had, just doesn't make sense to me.
Two blasts left in the freezer for fet hopefully in December, that's then the last attempt with own eggs as stims are just too risky now.
As for AF, still nothing, just some slight spotting now and again, I'm guessing it's the meds holding it off.


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Jen, I really admire your perserverence, you are one strong lady! I will keep everything crossed for Dec!! Why are stims risky at this stage if I may ask? I see you also had OHSS. Not nice


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

I feel really deflated 😪 I have started bleeding this morning so feel it's game over for me :-( obviously I'm praying so hard this isint the end but I'm preparing for the worst now 

Hope all u lovelys r doing well and huge congrats to everyone who has had bfps  

And huge hugs to those of u who have recieved bfn :-( xx


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Evening ladies,

Anna, words don't help but sorry for your bfn hunny  

Jend fingers crossed for your FET in December Hun xx 

Lil stephy I so hope you are wrong love and you get your BFP xx

AFM it's OTD tomorrow, did a cheeky cheepy this morning (again!!!) alls looking good, can't believe we have been so lucky.

Heart goes out to all those ladies not as lucky xxx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

OTD is tomorrow for me but my boobs which were really sore after starting the progesterone are now no longer sore   this is what usually happens for me before I get AF (usually sore from ovulation) so I'm not hopeful  
Hate seeing other peoples bfn, feel so bad for you all xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Olivepuppy I hope ur wrong Hun and u get ur bfp 

As for me my test day is tomorrow also but I really feel it is to early and I think my test day should b Saturday, and if I had bleeding yesterday which has seemed to calm down maybe I have a late implanter right So maybe it won't show up tomorrow when I test!! 
Or am I just being stupid :-( feel so down after having that bleed and still have some lil bleeding when wipe :-(


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lil stephy when was your et? Mine was 13th and I had spotting 8days later and OTD wasn't till today 13dpt xx

Fingers crossed for those testing today and tomorrow xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

My et was the 16th Hun and had bleeding yesterday and still a lil when I wipe sorry for tmi


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

I recon your OTD should be more like the 29th then Hun.  
Is blood brown? What stage was embryo at on transfer dAy?  That could also make a difference.
Old brown blood is good as implantation remains, could be a late implanted like you said


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

They were 3day embies an 8cell and a 7cell and I had the bleed yesterday morning which was red Blood and then it turned to just brown/pinky muck (wiv crinone gel) and this morning I've had a bit of like watery blood when wiped and lots of brown muck again so far. I also have bad headaches and backaches and my boobs keep going sore and not sore :-/ 
This journey is so hard I'm now 10dp3dt but really think testing tomorrow is to soon and esp if I have a lil miracle that's late implanting


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a 5day blast put back ..... Looking at dates that makes my embie 5days ahead of yours.  I bled 5days ago......you bled yesti......I think it sound promising!  
I'm not an expert but it's possible it's implantation??!  
I've also been suffering with bad headaches.
Fingers crossed for you Hun


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello Ladies 

I am just checking in to say hello and let you all know I am thinking of you. I hope the bank holiday weekend didn't drag too much for your 2WW's and that those of you with tests coming up are feeling OK. 

I can't believe we are almost at the end of the July and August Group !! 

lil-stephy , I hope that you have had no furtehr bleeds and it really is a late implanter 

Ra xx


----------



## TrionaT (Sep 30, 2013)

Jen and Hannah just want to say so sorry reading your
signatures you guys have been through alot.I
hope your clinic can offer you some advice what to do next   

and congrats to all the ladies with bfp

TTxx


----------



## Tillyfloss (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello I'm now 3dp5dt and have had cramps all day but also painful twinges on my right side only (?ovary pain). To be fair this one had bigger follicles during stims so really hope that's all it is ( I've had 2 x ectopic and my r side is the only tube left) please don't let it be that again!!

Just been to loo and had tiny amount of brownish D/C (sorry tmi).

Just wanted to hear back from anyone who's experienced similar symptoms during 2ww? I'm sure it's fine but over analysing everything!!!!


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all

I promise to do personals tmoz. 

Tilly- I'm sure it's implantation bleeding at around your stage as from what I read implantation can be anything from about 6dpo to as late as 12/13dpo so I'd say that's a very good sign as you are 8dpo hun. 

I too have had an ectopic pregnancy, right tube removed for me and I totally understand how every ache and pain and sharp twinge makes you feel like it could be happening all over again. 

Hang on in there till OTD and don't be tempted to test early. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Just did a test (well DH did, I couldn't!) and it was a faint positive, what does this mean? When do I test again?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats olive  that is great news  

I to have had a very very very light positive but me n dp can c it without trying to hard but on the down side I have again started bleeding and it's dark red blood and a lot of it's def not old blood so now I'm worried that any pregnancy I may of started to get may now be slipping away from me :-( I have emailed the clinic and will just see wot they say and I will continue wiv the meds and do another test tomorrow xx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Really hope it turns out ok for you lil stephy, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Olivepuppy - don't worry about how dark the line is. Mine was the same otd & people on here kept saying they had strong positives so I spent 6 days googling & obsessed with how dark my line was! My clinic said not to worry about it, if a line is there it's a positive. I did another 4 tests that week & they got stronger as week went on. Hcg differs from person to person. So congratulations!x

Lilstephy - I really hope your bleed is just one of things that can happen. I've read a few times of people having the same then everything turns out fine. Good luck.x


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance   if I did a digital test later today am I risking freaking myself out by it saying not pregnant?


----------



## Fi1981 (Dec 2, 2010)

Olivepuppy - I doubt it but I'd personally stay away from the conception ones because as accurate as they are saying wether your pregnant the conception indicator can be quite inaccurate & they can cause you stress you don't need!x


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks fi1981, will stick with the normal ones!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Olivepuppy did u test again this morning? 

I tested again and still got an extremely faint but noticeable line but about the same as yesterday and bleeding soooo much more now wiv full flow so will have bloods done soon to check levels but think I'm losing this pregnancy 😪


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)




----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

So sorry bubblechiu big hugs this journey can b so cruel sometimes :-( I pray u get ur miracle one day xx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry for both of you, lol stephy I really hope your wrong.
I feel really bad saying that's ours was BFP today and no longer faint, 2-3 weeks on the digital which I said I wouldn't do!!


----------



## BumbleBeeAngie (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello ladies, apologies if this has already been asked but I couldn't find the answer through the search function...
Does anyone know if gestone can interfere with home pregnancy test and give a false BFP? I am 7 days post 5DT and had my pregnyl trigger shot 15 days ago so I think the effect of this has now gone out of my system. 
Thank you in advance for any insight
Best wishes, A-


----------



## RaMaher (Oct 22, 2013)

Olivepuppy - Congratulations  

Ladies with negatives so sorry for your news


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Olive puppy that is brilliant news congrats Hun  x


----------



## Fairy_secrets (Aug 16, 2014)

Can I join you? Had a day three transfer this afternoon. Got a 7cell and an 8cell onboard the mothership. Let the tww comense...


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Well it's been confirmed I have lost my pregnancy :-( feel so gutted 


Congrats to all who have got positives xxx

And huge hugs to those who it's not worked out for this time xxx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

So sorry lol stephy, sending big hugs x


----------



## Tillyfloss (Aug 9, 2013)

So sorry. 😞 I know how that feels and there are no words.

I caved and tested this morning using a clear blue and it was positive (1-2 weeks). I am excited but won't celebrate yet as have lost 3 pregnancies early before so won't relax until scan. I thought it was BFP as my boobs hurt yesterday all day!! 

Guess I just wait now and ring clinic to let them know? Good luck girlies.


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just joining in. In v early stages of 2ww. Had ec on wed aug 27 then 2dt yday. Had 2 transferred. Hopin soooooo much xx


----------



## Tillyfloss (Aug 9, 2013)

Btw for those like me who are impatient constantly checking symptoms and likely to test early I had implantation bleeding (pale pinky/brown discharge) & bfn at 3dp5dt (no surprise), then bfn at day 5. First BFP was today (7dp5dt). I had sore boobs at day 6 & period type cramps. Other than that no symptoms. 
Welcome to the club this will the THE slowest week but try to keep busy and good luck xxx


----------



## fi21 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've not posted on here for a very long while, as tried to keep off this time, as became a bit obsessed last 3 times during 2ww. So hope you don't mind me posting........
Well after a good donor egg in Spain and a BFP - which was an amazing feeling - sadly started bleeding Tuesday night, not much but enough for me to call EPU. Levels initially were still rising, which really gave me hope but yesterday got devastating news from EPU Clinic, who called to say levels of 2nd blood test had significantly dropped and was in line with a failing pregnancy.  So end of road for us I think, feel so low and can't believe this has not worked again. Really thought this was the one.   


I wish everyone else on here lots and lots of luck on their 2 week wait and all the best for the future whatever it brings!! Fx


----------



## kitechick (Feb 21, 2014)

Please can I join?
EC 28/8. 5DT yesterday. 2 blasts on board graded 4AB & 4CC.   
Thanks


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Fi21- Sorry to hear your bad news, bug hugs and hope you are ok, stay strong and follow your dream xxx

Kitechick-Good luck on this 2WW. Wishing you the news you deserve. Please do not test before your OTD. They give you this date for a reason and a lot of ladies test well too early and are devastated to only test again on OTD and be positive but have put themselves under so much worry and stress between, it's not worth it. Good luck xxx

Tillyfloss- Congratulations on your BFP. You tested early, that's naughty but lucky for you you have the best news ever, well done and all the best xxx

Missy12-Good luck and wishing you the best result ever on OTD. Don't test early ok. That's my word of advice and many will tell you the same. xxx

Lilstephy- So sorry for your sad news. Stay strong and follow your dreams. Big hugs xxx  

Olive Puppy-Congratulations hun on your BFP. That's fab news. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy xxx

Bubble-So sorry to read your sad news. Chin up and stay strong hun. It's hard but you will get there. Big hugs xxx

Fairy Secrets- Good luck during your 2WW and wishing you the best results that you deserve. xxx

Sorry for lack of more personals. Struggling to catch up. Sorry I haven't been on this thread for some time. I have been reading but not managed to keep up every day.

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx

Helen xxx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks helen. Ur v good at keepin up with everyone. I am googling night sweats this morn cos keep gettin them x


----------

